# OMG I just took a sharpie to my bow....LOL



## redneckarcher29

Well I couldn't wait for the Darkhorse, took the sharpie to the riser and got about half done and found out that it rubbs off onto my hand...Oppppps:mg:
What should I do now? Paint it?


----------



## dyeguy1212

get paint.


drink it.


----------



## smokin x's

I hope your kidding


----------



## shooterdom

do you have any pics of what your doing/any examples of what your trying to achieve?


----------



## tpoof

redneckarcher29 said:


> Well I couldn't wait for the Darkhorse, took the sharpie to the riser and got about half done and found out that it rubbs off onto my hand...Oppppps:mg:
> What should I do now? Paint it?


 NO! Post pics first! :darkbeer:


----------



## hunter41606

uhh me too but I dont know. Look at his name lol


----------



## kreeper

show us a picture, this has gotta be good.


----------



## NocBuster

omg i cant beleive you did this! hahaah  you mite want to wipe it of before its to late then if you realy are that desperate for the dark horse send your bow out to be powdercoated or something


----------



## NocBuster

but first post a pic this is guna be good


----------



## redneckarcher29

tpoof said:


> NO! Post pics first! :darkbeer:


HaHa, I can't, I'm too embarassed to post them....:embara:

No joke....


----------



## kreeper

Yeah, let us see the "Dark Horse" hee hee


----------



## Brandon8807

dyeguy1212 said:


> get paint.
> 
> 
> drink it.



+1... that wasn't the best idea lol...:awkward:


I do hope that this whole thread is a joke though.


----------



## shooterdom

redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, I can't, I'm too embarassed to post them....:embara:
> 
> No joke....


cmon mate you got yourself into this, to late to back out now


----------



## B&C Bones

redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, I can't, I'm too embarassed to post them....:embara:
> 
> No joke....


Man up and Post them!! It's not everyday you pull one like that Unless your me and it's a pretty regular occurance:shade:


----------



## rottwieller

come on post a picture for us....pleeeaassee.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Brandon8807 said:


> +1... that wasn't the best idea lol...:awkward:
> 
> 
> I do hope that this whole thread is a joke though.


No Joke....I am serious...LOL ummmm it's kinda cool looking till it rubs off on your hands:sad:


----------



## kreeper

I would suggest fingernail polish remover but I'd have to see the bow first


----------



## kreeper

Maybe some armorall oven cleaner.


----------



## thompsonsz71

go get it powdercoated


----------



## shooterdom

uuum for all the people saying 'look at the name' he has about 2400 more posts than you and probs alot more experience. BUT POST PICTURES!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster

yeah i want to see what it looks like its probly cool


----------



## kreeper

Hee hee, we're just havin fun. It's not every day an occurence like this comes along.


----------



## v-hunter

WOW! That idea will save me the cost of DuraCoat for my Z34.:mg:


----------



## Joe H.

*That is AWESOME.*

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::mg:ukey:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

im on my way over now to witness this!


----------



## steve_T

holy crap...........lain: some people make me wonder


----------



## redneckarcher29

WOW 32 members viewing this...This is awesome:sad:

HaHa


----------



## kreeper

I would have went with a light grade sand paper and high gloss spray paint myself.


----------



## Archer 117

hahaha too embarrassed to post pictures but not enough to create this thread?? hmmmmmmmm.... POST PICS


----------



## NocBuster

come on dud just post a pick were not making fun of you just having fun with you


----------



## kreeper

You've got an audience now. You have our attention. Now drop the curtain! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster

come on


----------



## shooterdom

dude seriously if i had the 'this thread is useless without A.pics Picture' i would post it


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

i will post a pic in about an hour if i can sneak one.

woops i think i just runed my cover 

lol


----------



## mathews sq2

kreeper said:


> you've got an audience now. You have our attention. Now drop the curtain! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


x2:d


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> im on my way over now to witness this!


Leave your camera home, these photos can't get out......


----------



## S.W.Ill

:mg::set1_rolf2:

Rubbing alchohol, fingernail polish remover, gasoline, everclear, mineral spirits, etc.

then light it on fire, it leaves a cool smoke patern.:teeth:

No really just kidding....Don't light it on fire. 

Any of those listed should work though.


----------



## kreeper

Put a bunch of your favorite stickers all over it then clear cote it in scotch tape. It'll be PRIMO!:darkbeer:


----------



## TTripin

Sharpie...what were you thinkin....shoulda went with a "Marks A Lot"...much wider coloring tip.


----------



## BROX

He's 22 there's just a chance he may have really done this!


----------



## redneckarcher29

kreeper said:


> I would have went with a light grade sand paper and high gloss spray paint myself.


Well thats what I am thinking tomorrow......but its going to be a long night thinking about what I did....I might as well go sit in the corner and htink about what I did


----------



## kreeper

TTripin said:


> Sharpie...what were you thinkin....shoulda went with a "Marks A Lot"...much wider coloring tip.


Hee hee hee


----------



## Otdrsman85

WOW

I would elaborate but I feel like there is no need.


----------



## rodney482

redneckarcher29 said:


> Well thats what I am thinking tomorrow......but its going to be a long night thinking about what I did....I might as well go sit in the corner and htink about what I did


I am not sure you are safe armed with sand paper


----------



## Se7en

Pictures!!!!! Now!!!!!


----------



## hunter41606

TTripin said:


> Sharpie...what were you thinkin....shoulda went with a "Marks A Lot"...much wider coloring tip.


LOL OMG....his is classical. Dude come on!!!! Post a picture. If you can start a thread than you can post a picture


----------



## tn_huntress

lol


----------



## redneckarcher29

Is there a way to deleate a thread???

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 49 (46 members and 3 guests)


----------



## NocBuster

i would just use rubbing alchohol wipes to get it off. id be afraid mineral spirits and kerosene would ruin the finish


----------



## NocBuster

redneckarcher29 said:


> Is there any way to deleate a thread???
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 49 (46 members and 3 guests)


ill delete it if you post a picture


----------



## kreeper

redneckarcher29 said:


> Is there a way to deleate a thread???
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 49 (46 members and 3 guests)


LOL Oh my god I'm freakin crying! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

All i gotta say is ......wow lets see pictures!


----------



## shooterdom

redneckarcher29 said:


> Is there a way to deleate a thread???
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 49 (46 members and 3 guests)


LOL, im all the way over in australia and this still made me giggle a little. international comedy.:darkbeer:


----------



## kreeper

So uh, how many pounds is your sharpie pullin?


----------



## NocBuster

we want pictures!!


----------



## rodney482

55 views 54 replies yeah this is gonna be 5 page plus thread


----------



## Archer 117

C'mon post a pic


----------



## Se7en

If you post pics this will all go away faster


----------



## NocBuster

yeah it will go away fast as soon as you post pics the only reason im posting is to see if you put pictures up yet


----------



## kreeper

Post some pics so I can find closure.


----------



## shooterdom

mods may aswell make this a sticky thread, its gonna be at the TOP ALLLL day


----------



## NocBuster

come on dude lets see it.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

:darkbeer::shade::mg: kinda an emotional thread. I think i would have called a buddy and asked advice before i would have made a thread on it. You know THIS WILL HAUNT YOU:mg:


----------



## eblues

Man law invoked, you've gotta post a picture. Don't worry, we're here to help, no one will make fun..

Who knows, maybe it's so cool that you'll have started a trend.


----------



## kreeper

Yeah, this is definately means for a mobile reachout.


----------



## Archer917

Might as well get it over with and show everyone.


----------



## kreeper

He sure knows how to draw a bow. hee hee :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Can't Believe I'm Doing This


----------



## NocBuster

damn dude that looks awsome


----------



## kreeper

Ah hell, I thought it would look worse than that.


----------



## Joe H.

*sharpie*

Hey, at least deer can't smell that well...there's no way they could smell that sharpie from a half-mile away.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

:mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## kreeper

It'll get them high and they will come.


----------



## hunter41606

wow that one was a little long of a post lol but u get the hint


----------



## NocBuster

holy crap i thought it was going to look like crap but thats frigin awsome. maybe theres someway to make it stay on


----------



## TTripin

http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Permanent-Marker-from-a-Smooth-Surface

searched google for permanent marker removal:noidea:


----------



## rodney482

redneckarcher29 said:


> Can't Believe I'm Doing This


I think you have been eating too many goldfish crackers.....


----------



## WYelkhunter

just think, you may have started a new style.. chameleon.. black in the blind.. just wipe it off to get out and stalk..


----------



## kreeper

Ya know, smokin that stuff leads to creativity.


----------



## thespyhunter

oh no you di' int


----------



## shooterdom

redneckarcher29 said:


> Can't Believe I'm Doing This


man that does look COOOL but i cant beleive you did THAT MUCH without realising IT RUBS OF IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## TTripin

Have a hand full of goldfish and dont worry about it


----------



## chuckatuk

:shade::darkbeer: get er done


----------



## IChim2

kreeper said:


> Ah hell, I thought it would look worse than that.


It will after it's handled with a few times.


----------



## redneckarcher29

chuckatuk said:


> :shade::darkbeer: get er done


Ohh I got her done
well half done anyways..more to come tomorrow.....I hear they make pink sharpies


----------



## thespyhunter

Are you going for that Athens look? 

Looks cool , but...............


----------



## shooterdom

ON A SERIOUS NOTE. there is a spray that you buy for small models that gives it A gloss finish and seals the paint/MARKER:shade: from scratching or smudging, go down to your local model/toy/remote control shop and ask


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Just leave it. If it starts coming off, just tell everyone your bow has mange.


----------



## BROX

Wow i can't believe it is TRUE!lmao


----------



## redneckarcher29

shooterdom said:


> ON A SERIOUS NOTE. there is a spray that you buy for small models that gives it A gloss finish and seals the paint/MARKER:shade: from scratching or smudging, go down to your local model/toy/remote control shop and ask


Really? Well I might as well keep at it, Limbs are next

Then the cam


----------



## XzyluM

That's crazy. It's kind of cool looking, but that's where it ends. Haha.


----------



## redneckarcher29

thespyhunter said:


> uh...you might be a ******* if...................


They make duct tape right?


----------



## george myers

finish it with the sharpie then get a can can of clear spray paint to seal it down.you'll have a base coat/clear coat paint job for half the cost.


----------



## MoNofletch

They do make those "PAINT" markers! 

You could try shoe polish next! LOL!


----------



## NocBuster

take it to a proshop have the strings taken off and the stress of the limbs seperate everything and do it all up in black then seal it..


----------



## tpoof

I like it! 
Way to man up on the pics! :shade: :darkbeer:


----------



## shooterdom

redneckarcher29 said:


> Really? Well I might as well keep at it, Limbs are next
> 
> Then the cam


yeah im being serious, but you might want to keep the spray away from the string and mechanical parts of the cams(the spray has a sort of adhesive/glue texture ) that might mess with your cams or serving


----------



## Saskquatch

What's next your vehicle?


----------



## thespyhunter

redneckarcher29 said:


> They make duct tape right?



no, its duck tape ...........:darkbeer:


----------



## Starr81488

It's looking good bud. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jkcerda

thanks for the pics


----------



## kreeper

Hell, if you really want a project, take it apart, hit it with some fine grit sand paper, clean it off with alchohol, go to the hobbie shop and look at some high gloss model paints and clear cote.


----------



## MoNofletch

thespyhunter said:


> no, its duck tape ...........:darkbeer:


 Thanks, now I need a new keyboard....I spit tea all over! LOL!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

You have got to post pictures of this lol :darkbeer:


----------



## MoNofletch

54 viewers....wow!


----------



## jrmsoccer32

hey after it dries it might not smudge and stuff let it go for a day and see what happens


----------



## TTripin

Tsmiddy21790 said:


> You have got to post pictures of this lol :darkbeer:


page 2


----------



## IGluIt4U

*Let's please keep any potentially racially slurred comments off the thread.. this is a great thread, please keep it clean, for the Poster's sake.. :lol: :wink:

Thanks

The Adminstration....*


----------



## ArrowDucker

*GoldFishCrackerizedSuedoDarkhorse*

Got a new name for your bow!!


----------



## dyeguy1212

I missed a racist slur? damn!


----------



## shooterdom

ArrowDucker said:


> Got a new name for your bow!!


hahaha maybe we can write that in sharpie pen along the limbs:darkbeer:


----------



## IChim2

MoNofletch said:


> 54 viewers....wow!


And i bet the majority are thinking...................................the same thing.


----------



## radtuck

Hey...that looks pretty sharp..ie. Unless you coat it, I would be careful when practicing...the fumes could make you see multiple targets....then you would be wayyy off the marker


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Its true. those pics are legit. im looking at the bow wiht my own two eyes now!

hes still going at it! I'll post pic up later. waht a goon.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

he should be getting high off the sharpie anytime now. well maybe he sniffed a few two many sharpies before he started, jk


----------



## hunter_tlh

I am glad I saw this thread first... LOL


----------



## dyeguy1212

hunter_tlh said:


> I am glad I saw this thread first... LOL


whoopdy do.


----------



## rottwieller

Bow dont look too bad in the dark.. so what's hand look like now..heeehee..
you have made alot of our night dude..
I've used a sharpie on coloring vanes Before , but....
So whatcha going to do to top this tommorrow night???
I'm thinking something with liquid latex and the string maybe ... or ur G-friend ... I don't know.. you can choose.. :set1_polevault:


----------



## trob_205

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

LOL, but it doesn't look that bad...!


----------



## IChim2

I've used green,black,brown sharpie's to patch up nicks here and there,but doing the whole bow never once crossed my mind.Good luck


----------



## dyeguy1212

its a publicity stunt

as soon as he gets a real darkhorse, he'll sell this one and post a link to this thread

"OWN A PIECE OF AT HISTORY"


----------



## trob_205

you could just finish it...then spray a clear coat??!! still hilarious


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

thats one sharpie looking bow


----------



## SQ229

I couldn't resist posting a comment..... all I can say reading this has made me laugh out loud. thanks for the laugh,good luck with your boe though.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I seen it all now I can die happy !!!:faint:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

all i have to say is wow!....that would definitely be the ******* way of getting it done....lol


----------



## thespyhunter

Bowjoe1972 said:


> I seen it all now I can die happy !!!:faint:





X-RINGER said:


> all i have to say is wow!....that would definitely be the ******* way of getting it done....lol



too flippin funny 
:chortle:


----------



## hunter_tlh

Ib4Hoyt said:


> thats one sharpie looking bow


I knew it.. Someone had to go there....


----------



## redneckarcher29

BROX said:


> He's 22 there's just a chance he may have really done this!


Thats getting Quoted.......HaHaHaHa


----------



## Envy#21

Acetone will take it off, we use it in the chemistry lab all the time. We write on the beakers and any containers that we use really with sharpie to label them and at the end of the day, we just us a little acetone and water. Not nail polish remover as it doesnt contain much acetone anymore. 100% pure acetone just wash it over your bow it will come off then flush it with water. Make sure to wash it water thoroughly because if left on there it will eat the resin in your limbs. Your bow should have a clear coat over it so the camo should be fine but I would do a test stop first. Just shoot me a PM if you want some help.


----------



## BLB752

Your not the same guy that cut the old string off his bow a few years ago are you?

Man that is classic, your ready for an armadillo hunt now for sure.:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

BLB752 said:


> Your not the same guy that cut the old string off his bow a few years ago are you?
> 
> Man that is classic, your ready for an armadillo hunt now for sure.:darkbeer:


Not me....I am not that dumb...
I am ready to Drilla Dilla, with the "******* DarkHorse"
I ended up almost finishing it..Just need to do the limbs tomorrow and she should e all set, till it rubs off, but I might go get some of that clear coat stuff!!!


----------



## JDS-1

*Found a fix for your bow*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=821100


----------



## BabyArcher7

:box:


BROX said:


> He's 22 there's just a chance he may have really done this!



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I CANT BELIEVE YOU DID THAT HAHAHAHAHA!!! Thank God you're not a drinker, but today you weren't a thinker either. HAHAHA!!! :box:


----------



## robinhood11

This is definatly a classic but you cant turn back now!!! You gotta finish!! LOL


----------



## Hank LX

*Dude you rock!*

And to think I spent all that dough on an anodized riser.
Black sharpies work on cars too


----------



## archer58 in pa

I think you should finish with the sharpie AND then........use clear nail polish to seal it up. 
It seems to fit the situation.


----------



## deermaster

is this the bow you have for sale in the classefieds?


----------



## twisted1600

*This will save you alot of time!*

.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.






View attachment 504374


----------



## ddworkm

just make sure you use the pink sharpie to write the name of the bow on the limbs before you clear coat it I love it!!!


----------



## ABTABB

:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## ManiacWight

PUT DOWN THE SHARPIE AND STEP AWAY FROM THE BOW......!!!

You must have gotten a heck of a contact buz from being exposed to sharpie fumes that long. ukey:


----------



## CrossbowCiller

HAHAHAHA this is the best thread ever. Thats funny man. It doesnt look half bad. I proably wouldnt have known it was done with a sharpie unless you look around the grip. Finish her up and post some pics. HAHAH


----------



## medic1

use denatured alcohol it should take it off, it works on plastics to remove sharpie...... sorry but thats classic


----------



## IChim2

Is this the same bow you have for sale in the classifieds for 650$.....


----------



## bonz66

Duracote might be your friend.?.?.?


----------



## CY67

Send it to Primos, they may use it in one of their upcoming hunts.

Or, they may hang it on the porch where they talk after each hunt and laugh their butts off about the guy that goes to college in Maine who got bored one night.....


----------



## ManiacWight

IChim2 said:


> Is this the same bow you have for sale in the classifieds for 650$.....


He might be willing to negotiate that price. :shade:


----------



## NY911

Mike - that looks awesome but dude,.......how high did you get off the markers!?!?! (It's Ok, your in college!)I may follow suit!


----------



## BigBucks125

how many sharpies does it take till you get the center of the......:shade::mg:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Time to call Mr. Posten and set up a powercoating appointment! :grin:


----------



## Masterkiller

Take it to Line-X


----------



## illbowhunter

*Quit sniffing the sharpie*


----------



## rodney482

BLB752 said:


> Your not the same guy that cut the old string off his bow a few years ago are you?
> 
> Man that is classic, your ready for an armadillo hunt now for sure.:darkbeer:


gosh that was a classic.


----------



## Buster of Xs

By chance, did you have the munchies really bad just before and during the Sharpie session? :smoke:

Don't worry, you're in college. It's expected of you.  But it does tend to make one a little overly creative at times. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger

Does not look that bad. Clear coat it! I did a clear scope housing with a sharpie worked great. When it was time to sell it a smidge of acetone took it clean off. :wink:


----------



## robass1

Thanks for posting ******* , it made my day , my stomach is now sore .


----------



## Kstigall

Lick it off. Lick the bow everywhere you "shar-peed". Go over it 2 or 3 times and should have new bow with an exceptional spit shine.............

One more thing, please have someone take pics of you doing it and post them here so I can make sure you are doing it right.

If the above doesn't work try smearing it in dog poo and letting it sit overnight. Keep it in the house where it's warm, it has to be above 77 degrees! Clean softly with a tooth brush. The temp must be above 80 degrees and go slow. :shade: Post pics of each step.......................

If you try both of the above I need to know where you go to college................


----------



## JOSHM

you're in college???:mg:


----------



## ManiacWight

Kstigall said:


> Lick it off. Lick the bow everywhere you "shar-peed". Go over it 2 or 3 times and should have new bow with an exceptional spit shine.............
> 
> One more thing, please have someone take pics of you doing it and post them here so I can make sure you are doing it right.
> 
> If the above doesn't work try smearing it in dog poo and letting it sit overnight. Keep it in the house where it's warm, it has to be above 77 degrees! Clean softly with a tooth brush. The temp must be above 80 degrees and go slow. :shade: Post pics of each step.......................
> 
> If you try both of the above I need to know where you go to college................


HaHa! If that works I am going to piss my pants.....:mg:


----------



## jakeeib

*News release*

Not sure if its true or not, but just read that Primos bought out Sanford Sharpie and is going to included one with every ground blind sold!!! 
Their catch phrase is "Why shouldn't your bow be black too". It will be called "The complete black out"

Redneckarcher29 I'd contact a lawyer and file suit against them for stealing your idea!!!


----------



## ManiacWight

I wonder if he was one of those kids that wrote all over his face in class and ate glue... you remember that kid... I always wondered if he made it to adulthood. 

5 Pages!!!! How far will this go.... This could be Epic.


----------



## EricO

I'm impressed. PS Bowtech called and said they were jealous that your sharpie stays on a little better than their in-velvet finish.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Kstigall said:


> Lick it off. Lick the bow everywhere you "shar-peed". Go over it 2 or 3 times and should have new bow with an exceptional spit shine.............
> 
> One more thing, please have someone take pics of you doing it and post them here so I can make sure you are doing it right.
> 
> If the above doesn't work try smearing it in dog poo and letting it sit overnight. Keep it in the house where it's warm, it has to be above 77 degrees! Clean softly with a tooth brush. The temp must be above 80 degrees and go slow. :shade: Post pics of each step.......................
> 
> If you try both of the above I need to know where you go to college................



Funniest thing ie heard in a long time. knowing Mike i wouldnt be suprised. 

Heres him in the mdst of the action...

Theres another one of him in the middle of the action but i will save his embarrassment for he looks as though he is having waaaaaaay too much fun doing it.


----------



## BK Artworks

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Just leave it. If it starts coming off, just tell everyone your bow has mange.


:rofl:


----------



## NY911

Bwahahahahahaaaa MIKE - you the man!

And I thought I was bad for spraypaitning MY T2!


----------



## absolutecool

I think this is very creative and inovative on his part!!!!

Hats off to you my friend!!!


----------



## terry72




----------



## dyeguy1212

absolutecool said:


> I think this is very creative and inovative on his part!!!!
> 
> Hats off to you my friend!!!


i think its a waste of a good bow. he obviously has too much disposable income. 

make sure you thank mommy and daddy


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

dyeguy1212 said:


> i think its a waste of a good bow. he obviously has too much disposable income.
> 
> make sure you thank mommy and daddy


a little harsh dont you think. I wouldnt go around making remarks about a guys income and family without knowing the guy. 

the sharpie is easily removed also...


----------



## BigBucks125

haha..I'm gonna ship you a couple black sharpies..just so you don't run out.:darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> a little harsh dont you think. I wouldnt go around making remarks about a guys income and family without knowing the guy.
> 
> the sharpie is easily removed also...


Thank you....even though I am just an innocent watcher of the post I think it is cool!!


----------



## NY911

dyeguy1212 said:


> i think its a waste of a good bow. he obviously has too much disposable income.
> 
> make sure you thank mommy and daddy


Totally inappropriate and unprofessional comment. Mike is a good guy. :darkbeer:


----------



## woodie1976

ok for starters.... AWESOME!! (seriously) i would of never thought about useing a sharpie... too glossy i would think....but its very cool looking... as for me tho.... i'm also waiting for a darkhorse my self and i cought my self looking at my roll of flat black vinyl the other night and my bow going hmm... i could wrap it... then is started wondering how would that work with vinyl decal material wrapped around my limbs and then i would have green cam/wheel.... hmm... possably?... then i wake up and see this and about loose it *TILL* i see the pictures and actualy think about it and go hmm.... what a desent idea till he found out the stuff rubs off... wait... get the cams and stuff off it and clear it with some satin clear from walmart for $.99 get it put back together and call it a day..

so on the bottem here.... once again AWSOME!! go get it tore down and cleared and put back together and you'll be in biz..


----------



## RxBowhunter

This thread is testament to all of us that have tried something new and wished we'd thought it through first! 

Don't worry *******.........we aren't laughing AT you we are laughing with you. Right!


----------



## harleyrider

absolutecool said:


> I think this is very creative and inovative on his part!!!!
> 
> Hats off to you my friend!!!


I agree. Sharpies work on just about anything!:wink: Like all creative people, ******* is just perfecting his system.

I think you did alright! Show us some pics when she's finished up.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

HR


----------



## rodney482

nybowhunter911 said:


> totally inappropriate and unprofessional comment. Mike is a good guy. :darkbeer:


big ol' plus one


----------



## ManiacWight

You will have to post it in the "Blacked out Bows" thread when your done.


----------



## tn_huntress

I want more pics!!!


----------



## demorti

*good stuff.*

:evil5: I bet your Warranty is now void though. :darkbeer:


----------



## dyeguy1212

demorti said:


> :evil5: I bet your Warranty is now void though. :darkbeer:


As the sharpie chemicals begin to eat thru the riser. lol!


----------



## NY911

demorti said:


> :evil5: I bet your Warranty is now void though. :darkbeer:



Call me crazy, but I don't think that is an issue......


----------



## RAZOR62

I've been considering Rhino Liner Material as a riser coating for and older bow. I don't think that I'd have the nerve to try it on a newer model however.
I'll bet that it would dampen sound and provide a decent looking finish.

No guts no glory. Right *******????


----------



## 500 fps

Y'all are being a little too hard on the guy. Here is some of his previous work:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/vodcars/sets/72157603104900070/


----------



## Jeff K in IL

dyeguy1212 said:


> i think its a waste of a good bow. he obviously has too much disposable income.
> 
> make sure you thank mommy and daddy


You need to learn some respect, so far I have read several comments from you on more than just this thread; ones about calling people poachers etc. If you have nothing good to say, keep it to yourself.


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Funniest thing ie heard in a long time. knowing Mike i wouldnt be suprised.
> 
> Heres him in the mdst of the action...
> 
> Theres another one of him in the middle of the action but i will save his embarrassment for he looks as though he is having waaaaaaay too much fun doing it.


Dont know how this pic was ever taken....:embara:

But I am pff to class...But this am insted of sitting on AT, i took the whole bow apart.:mg: and tonight after 5:30 when Lab gets out I am off to Wal-Mart to buy some paint...Should I go PINK or BLACK? And it there a better kind of paint to get vs. another? Thanks guys....

And NO MOMMY and DADDY dont pay for a dime. Yet to give me a Cent while at college, and will not. Havent lived with them for over 5 years. So thanks for that comment. They will never know about it....or would ever care. 

Back to topic


----------



## hickbowhuntr

HAHA nice job dude. I think we have been hanging to much cause thats something id do hehe


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Funniest thing ie heard in a long time. knowing Mike i wouldnt be suprised.
> 
> Heres him in the mdst of the action...
> 
> Theres another one of him in the middle of the action but i will save his embarrassment for he looks as though he is having waaaaaaay too much fun doing it.


Sorry, I wanted attach this photo...Still don't know when this was taken....That Rushn KID...I am after you:box::jksign:


----------



## woodie1976

i would go with a krylon satin black if you are going for the darkhorse look 

atleast read the can and make sure its ok to use on composit (plastic) just to be safe


----------



## NY911

I may follow yer lead Bro....LOL.


----------



## robass1

dyeguy1212 said:


> i think its a waste of a good bow. he obviously has too much disposable income.
> 
> make sure you thank mommy and daddy


Lay off dyeguy , at least he kept us entertained .


----------



## skdly

i scrolled all the way to the bottonm and there are no pics...are you kidding me. 
we are all laughing but when sharpie hears this and smokes him with a major sponsor he will be laughing 

POST PICS


----------



## hilltophunter

Mike bring it to the Indoors we wanna see it.


----------



## NY911

hilltophunter said:


> Mike bring it to the Indoors we wanna see it.



Sharpie Pro Staff


----------



## NEMOBUCKS

*Krylon Riser*

Believe it or not, I painted a riser flat black. Did it in summer time (outside) when it was good and hot (better adhesion). Turned out great! Sold the bow that way. No problems if you know how to run a can of spray paint. Don't recommend hunting with it right away due to the smell. Leave it outside and it will subside.....hey that rhymes....


----------



## ManiacWight

500 fps said:


> Y'all are being a little too hard on the guy. Here is some of his previous work:
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vodcars/sets/72157603104900070/


If I had a Lambo you could bet your sweet ..... You wouldn't see a Sharpie with in a 100 yards of it. Thats crazy!

6 Pages! its going to be hard to top this.


----------



## redneckarcher29

dgericke said:


> Believe it or not, I painted a riser flat black. Did it in summer time (outside) when it was good and hot (better adhesion). Turned out great! Sold the bow that way. No problems if you know how to run a can of spray paint. Don't recommend hunting with it right away due to the smell. Leave it outside and it will subside.....hey that rhymes....


Do they sell this at walmart? Lifes about taking chances


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I may follow yer lead Bro....LOL.


Do it... I will post pics tonight of it getting painted....This is going to be bad, but what do I have to loose? I'm thinking FLO. Orange or Black. any ideas?


----------



## NY911

Black to gold fade...like an Apex 7


----------



## NocBuster

do a lime green that would be off the heezy. no wait do one side of the bow lime green and the other side flo orange to match th string


----------



## NY911

nocbuster said:


> do a lime green that would be off the heezy. No wait do one side of the bow lime green and the other side flo orange to match th string:d




lolololololololol


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> do a lime green that would be off the heezy. no wait do one side of the bow lime green and the other side flo orange to match th string


OMG, you had to do this...Hmmmm don't make me mess this thing up even more...LOL

I like your thinking


----------



## NerdHick

I figure you been talking to 911 way too much!! HA HA HA

Yes, you need to bring it to Springfield, I've gotta see it in person, been thinking of black limbs on my DLD! :shade:


----------



## NY911

NerdHick said:


> I figure you been talking to 911 way too much!! HA HA HA
> 
> Yes, you need to bring it to Springfield, I've gotta see it in person, been thinking of black limbs on my DLD! :shade:


Muwhahahahahahaaaaaaa.....:shade:

Black limbs would be tits:darkbeer: bro! Maybe Mike can bring his Sharpie too!


----------



## igknighted

rodney482 said:


> big ol' plus one


I will echo that. I think what he did was very brave and possibly the AT moment of the year and I will drink to that! :darkbeer:


----------



## mmcaleer

redneckarcher29 said:


> Can't Believe I'm Doing This


Wow.

Take a dry erase marker, write over the sharpie and it will wipe off. It is an old trick for white boards. If someone uses a permanent marker on a dry erase board you write over the permanent marker with a dry erase marker and it wipes off.

Give it a try.


----------



## Big Ragu

*theRed neck in all of us*

I dont know about any one else but I have done some stuff to my gear that makes this look like a factory procedure.....LOL..:lol3:


----------



## Kelsnore

LOL doesn't mean anything unless you actually LOL...and I just did!! 

Especially when I saw your name!! Thanks for the chuckle Red Neck!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

HaHa, I know I know....NY911 is making me do this. But my camo bow is all set for springfield, this back or flo green/orange or Pink one will be my spot bow for the next few months....The 3d bow is shooting good right now, im not messing with it like I did this one...oh and yes, this was the bow that was in the classifieds..Not no more


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Muwhahahahahahaaaaaaa.....:shade:
> 
> Black limbs would be tits:darkbeer: bro! Maybe Mike can bring his Sharpie too!


Dude, I have used 2 of them already, now its time for the paint..I used the Sharpie as a primer


----------



## NY911

Que the Cypress Hill music.....


----------



## thespyhunter

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Que the Cypress Hill music.....


Dude............the avatar.............classic


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

WOW...just WOW. Does your college have any kind of freshman orientation on deductive resoning. Im not bashing cause this is hilarious. You da man *******. You are just intercourse with a cousin from beeing a Jeff Foxworthy punchline. Are you a Sharpie staff shooter?


----------



## robass1

nybowhunter911 said:


> que the cypress hill music.....



lol,lol,lol,lol


----------



## ManiacWight

I am thinking get some blue masking tape and do some tribals on it.


----------



## robinhood11

This is definatly one of the best and funniest post I have ever read on AT!!!!!!!


----------



## nontypical225

i have seen a lot of things and even done a few but this is classic. i have not laughed this much at work in a long time. i can not wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Nuge60

FSUBIGMAC said:


> WOW...just WOW. Does your college have any kind of freshman orientation on deductive resoning. Im not bashing cause this is hilarious. You da man *******. You are just intercourse with a cousin from beeing a Jeff Foxworthy punchline. Are you a Sharpie staff shooter?


LMAOROTF!!! You guys are KILLING me! My ribs still hurt from laughing so hard last night!


----------



## frankchugga

Uh, very nice............:lie:


----------



## RAZOR62

Now that we all know how to remove permanent marker from aluminum risers maybe someone can post tips on how to remove skid marks from underwear 'cause I think I had an accident while laughing so hard.ukey:


----------



## itchyfinger

mmcaleer said:


> Wow.
> 
> Take a dry erase marker, write over the sharpie and it will wipe off. It is an old trick for white boards. If someone uses a permanent marker on a dry erase board you write over the permanent marker with a dry erase marker and it wipes off.
> 
> Give it a try.


Exactly!


----------



## NY911

well.......I tried the permanent/dry erase trick...it works...


----------



## knife2sharp

*hockey tape*

Try black hockey tape.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

redneckarcher29 said:


> Dude, I have used 2 of them already, now its time for the paint..I used the Sharpie as a primer


I'd be careful for fish eyes in the paint if that is a concern of yours! 


Make sure the prep is done good before you spray bomb it. Krylon is usually the best out there!


----------



## Kendall Archery

I think this thread is going to inspire lots of folks, I know personally I'm sitting here eyeballing my wife's equalizer wondering just how bad she want's it customized???. That's what she gets for leaving me home alone today, she may get a surprise when she gets home. Look honey you're bow is custom now and look at all the money we saved on powder coating........think it will fly??


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I'd say if you can't stay within the lines on paper, you'd better not touch your bow...


----------



## 7thSeal

******* will be one of those that when he's finished...it'll sell on ebay for like $20,000.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

That I like  getting there although I'm not sure a Sharpie would have been my choice!!!

Anyway *******, I can't say a thing, this is what a national holiday and 3 cans of paint did to me  Oh and I never thought about the dangers, this thing has a charge pressure of 3000psi!!!


----------



## choncho

get it dipped:darkbeer:ukey::teeth::shade::star::slice::mg::secret::embara::sad:


----------



## _Caveman_

shooterdom said:


> uuum for all the people saying 'look at the name' he has about 2400 more posts than you and probs alot more experience. BUT POST PICTURES!!!!:darkbeer:


what if they are all in mutantville? besides, the most experienced archer may have just joined and will have one post but he knows more than anyone here.


----------



## skynight

First thing we used to do to a new bow was paint it camo. They didn't come camo back in the dark ages. We'd paint them solid green, then lay different leaves on the green and spray black and brown over them to create an outline of the leaf in the underlying green. Never hurt the bows. 

Interested to see the final product.


----------



## NY911

skynight said:


> First thing we used to do to a new bow was paint it camo. They didn't come camo back in the dark ages. We'd paint them solid green, then lay different leaves on the green and spray black and brown over them to create an outline of the leaf in the underlying green. Never hurt the bows.
> 
> Interested to see the final product.


Yes sir! I wish I had my Screaming Eagle with the custom primer paint job!:darkbeer:


----------



## waylonb19

So let me get this right...you sharpied your bow and now you are going to spray paint it? My question is are you going to take the sharpie off the bow before you paint it. If the sharpie is rubbing off I am sure the paint you spray on OVER the sharpie is going to rub off. I am thinking go all the way with the sharpie then clear coat it. Get some white paint marker and write "SHARP" on the limbs..haha


----------



## ArcheryFiend

You have to post a pic you can't just make a thread like this and then not put a pic up.


----------



## tn_huntress

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Sharpie Pro Staff


Nice avatar!!!


----------



## gun278

Looks good to bad it wont hold up.


----------



## tn_huntress

redneckarcher29 said:


> Can't Believe I'm Doing This


Did you finish?


----------



## redneckarcher29

Pics:mg:


----------



## NY911

*Welcome to EPICville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## redneckarcher29

Limbs have 2 coats
Riser has 3...(going to take a lot)


Had to keep you guys up to date on this Sharp Thread:shade:


----------



## tn_huntress

Wow!! Now put it back together!!! I think it'll look good!


----------



## xibowhunter

at least now you can add Sharpie shooting staff to your signature!


----------



## NY911

AND you painted it IN THE KITCHEN!!!!!! HAHAHAAA


----------



## joffutt1

Good grief your a *******. This is as bad as a guy i seen once that tried to give his truck a new paint job. He used a paint brush. Sheesh.


----------



## NocBuster

dang man thats going to look sweet  
are you going to make it black or red or like a mixture thing?? cuz you could paint it a base collor then take card board and cut out some cool designs or just circles or something lay it over bow and then spray with another collor like black with red dots or something


----------



## redneckarcher29

tn_huntress said:


> Wow!! Now put it back together!!! I think it'll look good!


HaHa, The other side still needs to be done, and this side has a ton more paint to put on...it's going to be a few days till this is ready to go, but it should all work out. If not, well I have learned a very $ lesson:sad:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> dang man thats going to look sweet
> are you going to make it black or red or like a mixture thing?? cuz you could paint it a base collor then take card board and cut out some cool designs or just circles or something lay it over bow and then spray with another collor like black with red dots or something


Nah, its FLO Pink on the riser, and satin black on the limbs, and YES I will take the sharpie to the cams and limb pockets...



NYBowhunter911 said:


> AND you painted it IN THE KITCHEN!!!!!! HAHAHAAA


Is there a better place to paint it?


----------



## terry72

how many sharpies does it take?


----------



## NocBuster

dud this is awsome   if it turns out good im doing it to my bow


----------



## tn_huntress

joffutt1 said:


> Good grief your a *******. This is as bad as a guy i seen once that tried to give his truck a new paint job. He used a paint brush. Sheesh.


Don't be hatin'. You're just jealous that you didn't think of it & save $$ on a powdercoat job :wink:


----------



## lostinwoods

POST A PIC, POST A PIC, POST A PIC!!!:wav::moviecorn


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> dud this is awsome   if it turns out good im doing it to my bow


DO IT...Come on, I dont want to be the only one:embara: Someone needs a FLO ORANGE one with Camo Limbs...


----------



## NocBuster

redneckarcher29 said:


> DO IT...Come on, I dont want to be the only one:embara: Someone needs a FLO ORANGE one with Camo Limbs...


i promise ill do it this weekend if yours turns out fine


----------



## NY911

Mike -while the next coat is tacky - sprinkle some silver glitter onto it! BLING BLING!


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Mike -while the next coat is tacky - sprinkle some silver glitter onto it! BLING BLING!


LMAO, wow I really don't think I have ever laughed at a computer like I have on this thread. no glitter, the pink is plenty bling Bling...


----------



## NY911

redneckarcher29 said:


> LMAO, wow I really don't think I have ever laughed at a computer like I have on this thread. no glitter, the pink is plenty bling Bling...



DO IT! It'd be like a bass boat you shoot!


----------



## waylonb19

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Mike -while the next coat is tacky - sprinkle some silver glitter onto it! BLING BLING!


YEAH GLITTER....then maybe FLAVA FLAV would wear that around his neck!!


----------



## NocBuster

on a serious note here. i think it would be awsome if you sprinkled a litlle sand on it after it dries a litlle then do a few more coats and it will give it a cool efect


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> DO IT! It'd be like a bass boat you shoot!


HaHa, My bass boat does have glitter, but it's not pink. I think it's time I call it good and just leave it with a Pink riser....I think it will look ok, well better than having black all over your hands while shooting.


----------



## redneckarcher29

waylonb19 said:


> So let me get this right...you sharpied your bow and now you are going to spray paint it? My question is are you going to take the sharpie off the bow before you paint it. If the sharpie is rubbing off I am sure the paint you spray on OVER the sharpie is going to rub off.


:mg:OHH NO, Don't tell me this...That would suck if so


----------



## waylonb19

redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, My bass boat does have glitter, but it's not pink. I think it's time I call it good and just leave it with a Pink riser....I think it will look ok, well better than having black all over your hands while shooting.



So if the Sharpie rubs off...dont you think the paint is just going to rub off too because it doesnt have anything to bond to since u just painted over the sharpie?


----------



## waylonb19

ummmm YEAH I tried to warn you before...I am thinking its just going to rub off...haha


----------



## NY911

You didnt scuff it up before you sprayed it?


----------



## NocBuster

aww that sux. i hope it dont rub off


----------



## BabyArcher7

Can't wait to see how the whole thing turns out :rockband:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> You didnt scuff it up before you sprayed it?


NOPE, I forgot:mg:


----------



## NY911

redneckarcher29 said:


> NOPE, I forgot:mg:



Get to sanding!!!!! Then RESPRAY!


----------



## fulldrawhuntin

This is classic. We`re not worthy, We`re not worthy, We`re not worthy.


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Get to sanding!!!!! Then RESPRAY!


Heck its too late now. If it doesn't work, ill just sand it all over...Can of paint was like $4....We will see. It might stick


----------



## waylonb19

You better let it dry then get some fine grit sand paper and scuff it up. Or just finish it and hope for the best. BUT I am betting it wont last to long..If you dont sand it I would think about clear coating it. That might help protect it a litte better. :darkbeer:


----------



## NEMOBUCKS

*Krylon*

You can get it anywhere....not stuck on Krylon, others will work too....just make sure the bow is good and warm so the paint sticks better...


----------



## NY911

Time for another round of pics


----------



## tn_huntress

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Time for another round of pics


x 2


----------



## BMoeller

Good Luck!! If you gotta go down, go down in flames.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

I just kept on reading this not knowing exactly what to say.:shade:


----------



## Stormbringer

If you do end up sanding, buffing, and, re-spraying...spray some truck bed liner stuff, like Rhino Lining, on it...that way the bow will have "Thick Skin" too!


----------



## redneckarcher29

dgericke said:


> You can get it anywhere....not stuck on Krylon, others will work too....just make sure the bow is good and warm so the paint sticks better...


What do you mean by this?


----------



## SQ229

Being new here I have to know is this a record, 8 pages of posts in a thread, this is some pretty funny stuff enjoyed reading alot


----------



## NocBuster

any new pics yet??


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> Being new here I have to know is this a record, 8 pages of posts in a thread, this is some pretty funny stuff enjoyed reading alot


I am glad my stupidity make others have a goodtime. Glad to help ya out


----------



## NY911

It gets better....tell them about the can EXPLODING in the kitchen!


----------



## TeamPBR

Now don't be too hard on redneckarcher. I just caught our film engineer in the process of developing the latest and greatest camo pattern. I'm sure I can trust all of you on here not to divulge our "trade secrets".


----------



## redneckarcher29

Some more, The limbs look almost ready to flip, but the riser needs a lot more.


----------



## NocBuster

do the sand on them before you do the last coat. c'mon it will look awsome


----------



## MN_Chick

i just sat here and read all 8 pages. I didn't think my attention span was nearly that long!

*******- don't pay any attention to the crabby little party poopers. If they had half your creativity, maybe they would have fun once in a while. Regardless of how it turns out (and I do hope it turns out fantastic) it was a great effort, and a lot of fun to watch.

Also took a lot of guts to post that! I am really impressed. If it works, though-- do you think you could do mine in blue, with the glitter???


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> It gets better....tell them about the can EXPLODING in the kitchen!


Stop it, Shhhh The roomie has ArcheryTalk too, Can't let him know. It's all cleaned up. just have some black on my fingers, but I am ready for round 8-Ding-Ding


----------



## NocBuster

dude trust me on this one. take a litlle bit of sand and sprinkle it over the bow and then spray a few more coats over it and it will ad a very cool efect


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> I am glad my stupidity make others have a goodtime. Glad to help ya out


Hopefully nothing taken personel, this is just funny, and for once I'm glad it's not me.


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> dude trust me on this one. take a litlle bit of sand and sprinkle it over the bow and then spray a few more coats over it and it will ad a very cool efect


I don't know man, You try it first...Then I will follow...Someone else shall take the lead.


SQ229 said:


> Hopefully nothing taken personel, this is just funny, and for once I'm glad it's not me.


Ohh heck no, I love it..Never had this much fun before.


----------



## NocBuster

ok tell you what ill get my bow torn apart this week and due it with the sand but you have to do it after me if it turns out good. oh one more thing. since you have mad me laugh so much and im having such a good time with this thread you get to pick the colors i do


----------



## SQ229

How close to re-assembly are you? looking forward to seeing finished product.


----------



## redneckarcher29

I need some PINK Bear decals for the Limbs....Can someone make me a pair? Or maybe a black decal for the riser? LOL


----------



## NY911

redneckarcher29 said:


> I need some PINK Bear decals for the Limbs....Can someone make me a pair? Or maybe a black decal for the riser? LOL


Get ahold of JCMorgan31~:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> ok tell you what ill get my bow torn apart this week and due it with the sand but you have to do it after me if it turns out good. oh one more thing. since you have mad me laugh so much and im having such a good time with this thread you get to pick the colors i do


HaHa, This is going to fun awesome, I think this might be the new trend. "Let an AT buddy pick your bow color" 


SQ229 said:


> How close to re-assembly are you? looking forward to seeing finished product.


It's going to be at least tomorrow night but most likely Thursday afternoon or so....Got to make sure I can get her back in the press..Might take two people.


----------



## 7thSeal

******* you've created an AT project in which we're now all involved in...this has got to be the most entertaining thread yet...:lol:

:moviecorn


----------



## bambam1

.just make sure the bow is good and warm so the paint sticks better...[/QUOTE]

Hey,,,your already in the kitchen,,,,,,,,,,,,,why not pop er in the ol oven and BAKE it on...... (i am not responsible for any and more than likely bad outcome if you do actually cram it in the oven to bake the paint on)

Good luck,,,,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## garb72

redneckarcher29 said:


> What do you mean by this?


he means preheat your oven to 400 and then stick your bow in it for an hour and a half and the paint will stick better :lol3:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Your too young to remember ******* but your becoming the Earl Sheib of painting bows.

"I'll paint any bow for $9.95" LOL!! :wink: 

The more I read this thread, the more I laugh! :grin:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

mike wat is this i hear about a paint can exploding!!! Im calling you and on my way over!


----------



## Robert Sowell

Cool Nice Job


----------



## absolutecool

I think the glitter is a good idea....how cool would that be?!!!


----------



## NY911

absolutecool said:


> I think the glitter is a good idea....how cool would that be?!!!



Dat wood be da shizznits fo shizzle :shade:


----------



## Fullback

Dude you ROCK! Got me thinking...............


----------



## Ben/PA

Dude!!!!!What's mine say? Sweet!!!!!!!What's mine say? Dude!!!!! and so on.:darkbeer: Cheers on a truly great tale.


----------



## SQ229

Just had a thought, how about some custom strings and cable's, seen a thread on here a guy did a tri-color, his would look cool on your new color scheme.


----------



## 7thSeal

SQ229 said:


> Just had a thought, how about some custom strings and cable's, seen a thread on here a guy did a tri-color, his would look cool on your new color scheme.


I'm surprised a string maker hasn't already offered a free set with color of choice for advertisement....already over 7000 views lol.


----------



## NocBuster

yeah if any string maker gives this guy free strings and cables. im buying from that guy just because he will be the coolest guy in the world to give strings to this guy


----------



## SQ229

7thSeal said:


> I'm surprised a string maker hasn't already offered a free set with color of choice for advertisement....already over 7000 views lol.


Again I have to ask is this a record length thread yet, am so much loving being in on this


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

so if you are all wondering were he got the idea of pink i think that i may have found the reasoning.

"dude, way to represent Mass!" 

hes just representing his home state


----------



## NocBuster

any more pics??


----------



## S.W.Ill

I went to work last night thinking this thread would be so full of fail by now, but it has turned out pretty cool. Maybe when it has run its course it could be stickied in the D.I.Y. forum.


----------



## BigBucks125

dude we need finished product... this thread will go down as an all time classic.:darkbeer:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

BigBucks125 said:


> dude we need finished product... this thread will go down as an all time classic.:darkbeer:


we're working on it... pics are coming!!!


----------



## garb72

cant wait to see it done! hes going to be known as "that sharpie guy that colored his bow"


----------



## redneckarcher29

Action Photo


----------



## BigBucks125

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> we're working on it... pics are coming!!!


is this gonna happen tonight? or will the finished sharpied-out..painted-out product be revealed tomorrow? :mg:


----------



## redneckarcher29

TeamPBR said:


> Now don't be too hard on redneckarcher. I just caught our film engineer in the process of developing the latest and greatest camo pattern. I'm sure I can trust all of you on here not to divulge our "trade secrets".


I wish I had them Sharpies yesterday


----------



## deermaster

lol, archerytalk is on your laptop.


----------



## deermaster

you keeping the bear logo on the limbs or painting over em?


----------



## NY911

deermaster said:


> you keeping the bear logo on the limbs or painting over em?


Dude....he is SPRAYPAINTING INDOORS! He is most likely so HIGH there is nO WAY he'd be able to tape of them teeny weesie letters!:wav::wav:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Dude....he is SPRAYPAINTING INDOORS! He is most likely so HIGH there is nO WAY he'd be able to tape of them teeny weesie letters!:wav::wav:


HaHa, My Lab is walking around in circles, and my head is hurting...All windows are closed and the fan is off...We should be ok....


----------



## MN_Chick

he's in MAINE! If he tried to paint outside, his fingers would be numb in a matter of seconds. At least this way its just his brain... umm.. wait a minute..:shade:


----------



## huntin_addict

Thanks for the laughs you guys, this thread is hilarious. You look like your having way too much fun painting that thing, when you come down off that paint fume high, your gonna have a mad headache....


----------



## SQ229

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Dude....he is SPRAYPAINTING INDOORS! He is most likely so HIGH there is nO WAY he'd be able to tape of them teeny weesie letters!:wav::wav:


Maybe after this you can, you can start a new class at your school in Maine.... Indoor Painting 101......(learn how to paint indoors and survive)


----------



## BigBucks125

MN_Chick said:


> he's in MAINE! If he tried to paint outside, his fingers would be numb in a matter of seconds. At least this way its just his brain... umm.. wait a minute..:shade:


dude..its gotta be cold in Maine...I'm in NY and its gonna be a balmy 4 degrees tonight..high of ten tomorrow! :mg: 

now enough with the weather...back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## NY911

When you blow your nose - it will be ALL PINK crap coming out...how MANLY!!!


----------



## 7thSeal

deermaster said:


> lol, archerytalk is on your laptop.


And some florescent orange will be as well....:lol:


----------



## harleyrider

7thSeal said:


> And some florescent orange will be as well....:lol:


Ya, if you look close you can see the halo of overspray around the cardboard on the floor! I love it. Here's to ya Mike! :darkbeer::darkbeer: 

HR


----------



## Whiskerbender

chuckatuk said:


> :shade::darkbeer: get er done


GOT ER DID:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## tn_huntress

redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, My Lab is walking around in circles, and my head is hurting...All windows are closed and the fan is off...We should be ok....


Make sure that you have the heat on to intensify the smell. You wouldn't want to miss out on anything :tongue:


----------



## 7thSeal

I guess when all said and done the next task will be deciding on a name for it. This thread is far from being finished.


----------



## NocBuster

we should move this to the DIY section then put it under clasifeids and he will make tons of money putiing sharpie on peoples bows then painting over it


----------



## mtn. archer

this has got to stay at the top im laughing my *** off. where you hitting the pipe before you used the sharpie


----------



## k9trainer

that will teach me to post without reading all the pages


----------



## redneckarcher29

harleyrider said:


> Ya, if you look close you can see the halo of overspray around the cardboard on the floor! I love it. Here's to ya Mike! :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> HR


Well I just put it on the counter. I found a puppy hair in the riser...Very small. but it stinks its there and I already painted over it. O well. Umm so yea, there was a ton of over spray, i took some Denatured Alcohol and washed it all up...Going to let this dry and get back to it tomorrow afternoon. I am heading to bed, need to go milk the cows at 4:30am...So it's ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ time for me
Thanks guys for all the help(negitive and positive) It's been a fun filled 24 hours


----------



## redneckarcher29

mtn. archer said:


> this has got to stay at the top im laughing my *** off. where you hitting the pipe before you used the sharpie


I don't do that, but if I did I could atleast blame it on that other than my stupidity:sad:


----------



## Fullback

Add more puppyhair! You could go for a "in velvet" feel!


----------



## NY911

> i have nipples greg....can you milk me?


lolol


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> I am heading to bed, need to go milk the cows at 4:30am...So it's ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ time for me


I'll be over at 430 to pic up were ya left off on the painting! wwe need round the clock action on this!


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> I'll be over at 430 to pic up were ya left off on the painting! wwe need round the clock action on this!


your more than welcome to, i am done painting tonight. I have all windows open and trying to get this place aired out before the roomate comes home and kills me.


----------



## IGluIt4U

skynight said:


> First thing we used to do to a new bow was paint it camo. They didn't come camo back in the dark ages. We'd paint them solid green, then lay different leaves on the green and spray black and brown over them to create an outline of the leaf in the underlying green. Never hurt the bows.
> 
> Interested to see the final product.


Do they even make BowDull anymore? :noidea: :chortle:

Great thread Mike.. you've inspired many, I can see... :lol: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## redneckarcher29

I think im going to order some Pink and Black strings tomorrow for it..so maybe by friday or saturday it will be ready to shoot.


----------



## NW.Iowan

*dude*



redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, My Lab is walking around in circles, and my head is hurting...All windows are closed and the fan is off...We should be ok....


Dude your a hoot !!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Thanks woodie1976 for the decals.....


----------



## MN_Chick

redneckarcher29 said:


> your more than welcome to, i am done painting tonight. I have all windows open and trying to get this place aired out before the roomate comes home and kills me.


Tell him I said it was ok. If he has an issue with it, he can come talk to me.
Besides, it HAD to be done.. it was for the greater good.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

NYBowhunter911 said:


> lolol


:lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## woodie1976

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thanks woodie1976 for the decals.....


not a prob dude... had to be done... i will post a pic of what they are going to look like 

LMAO TOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## itchyfinger

...


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

I cant tell what this thing looks like with all the tears in my eyes!!! Just a hunch, but Im guessing the retail value of your bow went down a little.


----------



## pklyph

*maybe...*



itchyfinger said:


> ...




But I must admit I was crying at the bad turkey mount thread that... that was hilarious... hours of laughter on that one!

Can't wait to see the final pics...


----------



## switchbackjack

Fullback said:


> Add more puppyhair! You could go for a "in velvet" feel!


dontn be a in velvet hater like matt mullins


----------



## firepin

redneckarcher29 said:


> haha, my lab is walking around in circles, and my head is hurting...all windows are closed and the fan is off...we should be ok....:d


lol!!
Sharp shooter pro staff
dunner gitt, doh, just thinking about all those fumes got me light headed.
Thanks ******* for the very entertaining post.:77:


----------



## MOOMOO

Great Read.


----------



## J-Daddy

This might be the hottest bow ever pimped out when it's all said and done....Well the more I think about it never mind...I still cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Fullback

switchbackjack said:


> dontn be a in velvet hater like matt mullins


Oh, I'm not I actually think that's an awesome idea. My Pop's has it on his Diamond. But hey, at least Matt has good taste in bows.


----------



## the critter

yep its official, my bowfishing bow is getting painted neon yellow and black!

thank you ******* archer!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I bet your probably the only person on the range or in the woods that will have a "puppy hair" embedded into their riser! 

Consider it an identification mark if the bow is ever stolen! 

"And by the way officer, there is a small puppy hair embedded into the pink riser, it shouldn't be hard to find"  LOL!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

LOL... This is a great thread!


----------



## NerdHick

Where are we at with this?!?! You should be done milking by now!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Yea, milking is over, I just touched it. Everything seems good. The paint stuck great. I tryed to rubb it off under the handle where the grip goes and everything seems solid. I am going to flip it over and start the 20 coat process on the other side.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Be careful and clean your hands, hate to see cow hair end up in this project too! :grin:


----------



## redneckarcher29

*The Madness Has to stop*

Well I have bad news.......After sanding down the other side, It seems like the pait is chipping off, on top of the marker.....:sad:
So, I will hold this process up by a few extra days. Today I will sand down the whole bow to the camo or to the white coat under the camo...Tonight I will start re-painting the bow. Sorry for the delay, but better I found out now, before the bow is all together. 
The limbs are done and look great. More to come.....


----------



## redneckarcher29

J-Daddy said:


> This might be the hottest bow ever pimped out when it's all said and done....Well the more I think about it never mind...I still cant wait to see the finished product.


HaHa, The finished bow shall be done around Sat night-ish. It's going to be hotttt


----------



## gimpie

*Kitchen/workshop*



NYBowhunter911 said:


> AND you painted it IN THE KITCHEN!!!!!! HAHAHAAA


What's wrong with that? I rebuilt my motorcycle engine in the kitchen. Used the sink with Dawn dish washing liquid as the degrease tank.


----------



## NY911

You will save time and have a better coating if you HANG the riser vertical....maybe some bailing twine around the ceiling fan or sumpin'.....


----------



## gimpie

NYBowhunter911 said:


> You will save time and have a better coating if you HANG the riser vertical....maybe some bailing twine around the ceiling fan or sumpin'.....


Use the fan, then turn it on and that should speed up the drying process.


----------



## NY911

gimpie said:


> Use the fan, then turn it on and that should speed up the drying process.



Awesome.....don't give him any ideas though...he'll do it!


----------



## gimpie

Some suggested using the oven. But you have to preheat to 425, then bake it for a few hours. Takes too long, I was gonna suggest using the microwave oven, done in minutes.


----------



## hoytgirl10x

woow Mike, this thread has caught alot of attention, you better hope this comes out wicked good! haha im sure it will


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

gimpie said:


> Some suggested using the oven. But you have to preheat to 425, then bake it for a few hours. Takes too long, I was gonna suggest using the microwave oven, done in minutes.


He might have tried that if he thought it would fit. 

well we couldnt talk some sense into him earlier about the sanding thing but he finally realized what we said was going to happen happened this morning lol.


----------



## NY911

hoytgirl10x said:


> woow Mike, this thread has caught alot of attention, you better hope this comes out wicked good! haha im sure it will



You're the girl with the pig tails last year right?


----------



## hoytgirl10x

umm from where? i could be, i have no idea haha


----------



## gimpie

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> He might have tried that if he thought it would fit.
> 
> well we couldnt talk some sense into him earlier about the sanding thing but he finally realized what we said was going to happen happened this morning lol.


Sure it will fit, hacksaw it till it fits. Microwave it. Then Epoxy it back together. Although I would drop the draw weight down a bit afterwards......


----------



## hutchies

Can't believe I missed this til now.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

gimpie said:


> Sure it will fit, hacksaw it till it fits. Microwave it. Then Epoxy it back together. Although I would drop the draw weight down a bit afterwards......


aahhhh screw the epoxy. takes too much time. we'll duct tape it back together and get some 30lb limbs. should be set for spots

LMAO


----------



## NerdHick

hoytgirl10x said:


> umm from where? i could be, i have no idea haha


From the Springfield IBO shoot...


----------



## NY911

NerdHick said:


> From the Springfield IBO shoot...



Correct - with the older wood riser'ed compound?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

gimpie said:


> Some suggested using the oven. But you have to preheat to 425, then bake it for a few hours. _Takes too long, I was gonna suggest using the microwave oven, done in minutes_.


What's done in minutes? The paint being dry or the microwave being fried!  LOL!!! 

Gonna love his determination and in the end if it does not turn out as you planned, you can still get in professionally powdercoated!!  :darkbeer:


----------



## terry72

this is great. How many people do you think read this and are going to spray paint their bow now? You're a great inspiration ******* keep on truckin!


----------



## mathews sq2

I think you should do one for Jeff Foxworthy since he has taken up bowhunting


----------



## NY911

I am going to see if they would put this bow in the Fred Bear Museum?


----------



## EPLC

redneckarcher29 said:


> Action Photo


The wife is going to love the overspray!


----------



## NY911

EPLC said:


> The *wife* is going to love the overspray!


(He's from Massachusetts)


----------



## hoytgirl10x

I don't think that was me at the IBO shoot last year that youre thinking of


----------



## HunterDan.M

nice work! lol


----------



## NY911

hoytgirl10x said:


> I don't think that was me at the IBO shoot last year that youre thinking of



Oops.......:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> (He's from Massachusetts)


Just cause I come from the Gay State, I mean Bay State, does not mean I like men. I have a gf but she lives in Mass.


----------



## hutchies

redneckarcher29 said:


> Just cause I come from the Gay State, I mean Bay State, does not mean I like men. I have a gf but she lives in Mass.



Sure sure.............You want Pink lettering and your not what..............


----------



## NocBuster

any more pics?? and updates?


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

NocBuster said:


> any more pics?? and updates?


pics? what are those? he accidently put the camera in the microwave and it blew up. no moe pics  juuuuuuust kiding 

this is the first time this thread hasnt beennear the top in 48 hours, back to the top!


----------



## itchyfinger

NYBowhunter911 said:


> (He's from Massachusetts)



now...now girls........


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

itchyfinger said:


> now...now girls........


:no::no::no:

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

dyeguy1212 said:


> get paint.
> 
> 
> drink it.



*DO NOT DRINK IT !!!*




just quit sniffing it !!


----------



## NY911

Hey Dyeguy - what's your beef? Why all the rotten comments?


----------



## wild thang

OMG I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

Dan, its his first time on the internet, he doesnt know how to control himself......


----------



## Mr. October

I absolutely love it! How many guys are running out and spending hundreds of bucks on a new black out bow when a few bucks worth of paint (or sharpie) will do? 

Funny thing is I guess most on here don't remember when there was no such thing as a factory camo finish on a bow and they all came shiny and polished from the factory. First thing you did was get your Bohning removable paint (not very easily removed BTW) and paint 'er up. After while, I just stopped doing that and just used plain ol' flat paint from the hardware store.


----------



## NY911

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> Dan, its his first time on the internet, he doesnt know how to control himself......


Some of them comments are HIGHLY offensive.....even VOTS.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Some of them comments are HIGHLY offensive.....even VOTS.


lets not dwell on him... hes probably just jealous he didnt think of it


----------



## tpoof

just want to say THANKS for such an entertaining and silly thread!
It does a person good to have some "lightness" in the forums these days.
Love to see the completed "Sharpieized" bow when she's all done!


----------



## Karbon

hahahahaaaaa...

And a pic too!

Wow.

Now go soak that thing in IPA.

Then color in your strings.


----------



## bigbuckdn

well dude you lived up to your at name


----------



## bigbuckdn

you know you are a ******* when you paint your bow with a sharpie :darkbeer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

bigbuckdn said:


> you know you are a ******* when you paint your bow with a sharpie :darkbeer:


or your teeth(or should I say tooth)


----------



## ArrowDucker

Dude this is killin me!!
But, on the other hand I'll give you some pointers RedneckArcher. If you strip it down and repaint it. Make sure you paint it with a coat of white paint BEFORE you paint it Flo Pink. Then the FLO color will cover a ton better. It works really good on RC models so it should work on your bow too. Also if I remember correctly, you have to spray a sealer coat over the Flo color too to keep it from chipping.

This kinda reminds me of a saying my best bud always tells me. He says"Ain't nobody gonna out stupid me".

Good luck bud.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Never thought it would take this much work. I am been sanding it by hand all day. It's never going to get done My fingers are blisters, well asctually one just poped from doing this. But I am about 3/4 of the way done sanding it. Maybe tonight I'll run to school and blow it off with the pressured air....and tomorrow maybe put a coat of primer on it....My hands are sore and I got a couple of buddys coming over for some venison dinner with the ole mashed potatos...Time to take a break


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Never thought it would take this much work. I am been sanding it by hand all day. It's never going to get done My fingers are blisters, well asctually one just poped from doing this. But I am about 3/4 of the way done sanding it. Maybe tonight I'll run to school and blow it off with the pressured air....and tomorrow maybe put a coat of primer on it....My hands are sore and I got a couple of buddys coming over for some venison dinner with the ole mashed potatos...Time to take a break


dude i coulda went home and got a sander this afternoon. ivew been bored all afternoon. lol


----------



## bowtechhunter64

Funny thread wonder if he'll get it painted.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

We used to...well in the late 70's and 80's just paint our bows to camo them w/"bow-flage" in fact they had kits for it! I actually had some that looked good..well to me!:mg::teeth:


----------



## SQ229

REDNECKARCHER29, this started out to be a home made DARKHORSE, now it's pink and black I believe, so what you gonna name it, The Pink Poney... or something color associated like that. Hope you have had as much fun at this as we have. Keep us posted


----------



## LiteSpeed1

TAYLOR CO. said:


> We used to...well in the late 70's and 80's just paint our bows to camo them w/"bow-flage" in fact they had kits for it! I actually had some that looked good..well to me!:mg::teeth:


In the late 70's I lived across the street from the local bowshop. I bought my Browning Cobra from them and made my own stands patterned after the Screaming Eagle Stands. I made leaf stencils and painted my stand and a few accessories and when the shop owner saw them, he had me painting all kinds of stuff. He had some kit bows (can't remember the brand) but anyway they weren't selling because people didn't want to spend the time filing down the casting marks on the risers. Even the limbs needed to be sanded as the edges were very rough. I got the job of finishing and putting together and then painting these bows, I think I did about 20, for $20 each.


----------



## clean shot

*I don't*

know what to say, you are one brave dude. For more then one reason!


----------



## 7thSeal

redneckarcher29 said:


> Never thought it would take this much work. I am been sanding it by hand all day. It's never going to get done My fingers are blisters, well asctually one just poped from doing this. But I am about 3/4 of the way done sanding it. Maybe tonight I'll run to school and blow it off with the pressured air....and tomorrow maybe put a coat of primer on it....


Throw the sharpies in the trash before you're finished with sanding it.... you know, in case you get the sharpie urge again. :lol:


----------



## redneckarcher29

HOLLY COW, Well the sanding is done, and the first coat of primer is on and I am burnt out...this is kinda ******ed. Still thinking why the heck do I do this. But, It shoudl be good in a couple days.

How many coats should I put on? and should I sand it before I but the Pink on?

And yes I think Pink Pony would be a great name.....Anymore ideas?

Also, what color strings? All pink with Black serving or black and pink twist?


----------



## steve_T

redneckarcher29 said:


> HOLLY COW, Well the sanding is done, and the first coat of primer is on and I am burnt out...this is kinda ******ed. Still thinking why the heck do I do this. But, It shoudl be good in a couple days.
> 
> How many coats should I put on? and should I sand it before I but the Pink on?
> 
> And yes I think Pink Pony would be a great name.....Anymore ideas?
> 
> Also, what color strings? All pink with Black serving or black and pink twist?


your just realizing this lol. just use this as an excuse and go buy a new bow.


----------



## waylonb19

i would LIGHTLY sand the primer before the pink coat. I would put at least 2 coats of the girly color then put a clearcoat over that. I am thinkin "PINK SHARPIE" for the name and the sharpie faze


----------



## killerloop

redneckarcher29 said:


> Never thought it would take this much work. I am been sanding it by hand all day. It's never going to get done My fingers are blisters, well asctually one just poped from doing this. But I am about 3/4 of the way done sanding it. Maybe tonight I'll run to school and blow it off with the pressured air....and tomorrow maybe put a coat of primer on it....My hands are sore and I got a couple of buddys coming over for some venison dinner with the ole mashed potatos...Time to take a break


LOL red neck,, your leading these children to candy,,, look at them flock...
Shame, shame rofl


----------



## robinhood11

redneckarcher29 said:


> Action Photo


He takes his shoes off in the house but spray paints in the kitchen? HAHA this is the best thread ever!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

It's coming together.....


----------



## bowtechhunter64

It's really lookin good.


----------



## redneckarcher29

bowtechhunter64 said:


> It's really lookin good.


Thanks man....




Would it be bad to sharpie the limb pockets and cams???:shade:


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

when you get it done you should raffle it off. You would make a fortune. I think we would all give some to have a chance to own that famous bow


----------



## redneckarcher29

JC BOWHUNTER said:


> when you get it done you should raffle it off. You would make a fortune. I think we would all give some to have a chance to own that famous bow


HaHa, Not a bad idea. Maybe I can pay for my last class so I can graduate in May....That would be awesome....

JK, I think I am going to like this too much, I have a lot of time into this bow...


----------



## Fullback

I think that a Bear rep. ought to see this and send you a Dark Horse for all your troubles.:darkbeer:


----------



## xring_assassin

I absolutely LOVE this thread! Throwing in a post JUST for the e-mail updates.

That first picture had many things that shouldn't be mixed....bow, goldfish crackers, glue, a flask of unknown substance....and obviously....a sharpie.

Looks like this baby is comin together though!

That shade of pink....is that the paint they use to mark underground power and gas lines before you fire up the backhoe?


----------



## Washi

It looks like all your threaded holes are going to be full of paint. If you can get the bolts started for the accessories and stuff then the paint will likely chip around the edges of the holes. I hope it doesn't though.


----------



## roadogg

this is great ive read every post i will be back for the final


----------



## SQ229

HEY, I like your new paint booth, keeps the paint a little more contained to one place, and is probably easier on your back.... I would go with pink and black twist, or give some REAL flash, pink with lime green.... keep us posted looking forward to the end result...... hate to this thread end though.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

Does your "paint booth" have proper ventilation ??
if not....this could explain ALOT of things...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Love the paint booth! Earl Scheib would be proud! 

I would have to imagine your furnace filter in your house has to look awesome by now!! :grin: LOL!!

BTW: We share the same tastes in camera cases! :grin:


----------



## BigBucks125

redneckarcher29 said:


> Would it be bad to sharpie the limb pockets and cams???:shade:


Dude...just think...you gotta use a sharpie on something on this bow...even if its small. The sharpie is how this whole thing originated so you gotta stay true and use a sharpie for something! :darkbeer:


----------



## Finger Freddie

*******, pm sent! you now have a string sponser for LIFE:shade:


----------



## 18javelin

:mg:

What a deal!!!


----------



## crybabyshftshtr

:clap::clap::clap: To Freddie.........The funny thing is, ******* hasn't done anything more outlandish than any of the rest of us have done........he just had the nerve to step up and admit it. attaboy *******.


----------



## Finger Freddie

crybabyshftshtr said:


> :clap::clap::clap: To Freddie.........The funny thing is, ******* hasn't done anything more outlandish than any of the rest of us have done........he just had the nerve to step up and admit it. attaboy *******.


this is why i made the offer:shade:


----------



## crybabyshftshtr

I have been watching, and reading, this thread from day one. I am quite impressed with ******** creativity and determination. This thread is even being talked about down here in Arkansas. New inventions start out just *******'s project. Keep up the good work and glad to see there are ******** even in Maine.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Finger Freddie said:


> *******, pm sent! you now have a string sponser for LIFE:shade:


You the man Freddie, you the man!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Big Thanks to FINGER FREDDIE CUSTOM STRINGS

I need to get more paint today. I will post more pics tonight. Yea I painted the holes, but I tryed the bolts yesteray and they all seemed ok. Hope for the best.


----------



## IChim2

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Love the paint booth! Earl Scheib would be proud!
> 
> I would have to imagine your furnace filter in your house has to look awesome by now!! :grin: LOL!!
> 
> BTW: We share the same tastes in camera cases! :grin:


Ha,ha....i bought one of those camera cases at wally world the other day....great case for less than 10$...holds camera in one dept,charger in another and sd cards in another.RNA-Bow is looking good and good luck.


----------



## ManiacWight

Looking good so far can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tpoof

Finger Freddie said:


> *******, pm sent! you now have a string sponser for LIFE:shade:


What a great gesture! Good on ya Freddie!

Who's next?:wink:


----------



## Zed

EPIC THREAD

the paint booth rules! go ******* go!


----------



## Shinsou

Zed said:


> EPIC THREAD
> 
> the paint booth rules! go ******* go!


----------



## hunter_tlh

You better black out the Mother Trucker.. I don't mean Trucker on that thread spool.. Funny though..


----------



## EROS

hunter_tlh said:


> You better black out the Mother Trucker.. I don't mean Trucker on that thread spool.. Funny though..


Some things are best when they are left alone


----------



## Shinsou

If someone wants to photoshop it and re-post it then by all means. I don't have shop on this comp...maybe MSPaint or something........



hunter_tlh said:


> You better black out the Mother Trucker.. I don't mean Trucker on that thread spool.. Funny though..


----------



## Shinsou

fixxxed


----------



## Kendall Archery

******* is saving the Sharpie for the grand signing at the finish, what would a project like this be without a signature. "The ******* Signature Series Bows" coming to a farmers market near you. My daughter has some my little pony stickers that would top that thing off perfectly. stick em on before the clear coat and they'll always look shiny and nice. My 4 girls think that is awsome and keep asking me if they can do their bows like that, you may have to write me down some directions.


----------



## itchyfinger




----------



## treerat

Been reading this for a few days . This bow is going to look pretty Sharp when done .


----------



## deeskev

*I love this thread......*


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

deeskev said:


>


now thats funny. where did you find that one?


----------



## deeskev

*Google*



LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> now thats funny. where did you find that one?


Google with a lil PAINT add in!


----------



## EASTON94

OMG classic thread, you are a regular AT celebrity now *******!! Even ol' Dave Watson from Mathews TV commented about this thread in one of his other posts on the board!! Said he was on the way to the SHOT show and was gonna collect sharpies to make sure you could finish!!! I see we did away with the sharpie idea at this point though!! I've laughed for the last 15 minutes reading this thread.....its a classic indeed!! '94


----------



## jason060788

OMG I think I just peed myself


----------



## deeskev

Join the crowd. I know my CoWorkers have been wandering what I am on the last couple of days as this thread has "developed"!!


----------



## S.W.Ill

Yes I could not believe Dave Watson referenced this thread that is cool.


----------



## cubsfan

robinhood11 said:


> He takes his shoes off in the house but spray paints in the kitchen? HAHA this is the best thread ever!!


That is hilarious!!!
This thread is amazing!


----------



## Norwegian

*Something's I don't understand....*

....wasn't this bow supposed to be black?...of course then again, when creativity start flowing it would be hard to stay sharp to the main goal.

Another thing you could have done, was to just carefully finish that bow with that Sharpie and cover it with a clear coat to have a one of a kind Black Sharpie bow, I for one would think of that as cool :shade:

I have started to appreciate this thread, I bet that the most creative attempts of AT'ers have been gone by in silence for the fear of embarrassment.

Salute to you for not taking yourself to seriously and for sharing what most of us wouldn't :teeth:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

He will be talked outside these walls for a long time.

He will forever be known as the guy on Archerytalk.com that painted his bow with Sharpies then created a paint booth in his house!!

You will be famous around hunting camps, 3D ranges, trade shows, and pro shops, and it will all start out, "hey, hear about the guy who painted his bow with Sharpies?" :grin: LOL!! 

Budweiser should make a commericial about you, "Mr. Sharpie Man"


----------



## 7thSeal

Norwegian said:


> Another thing you could have done, was to just carefully finish that bow with that Sharpie and cover it with a clear coat to have a one of a kind Black Sharpie bow, I for one would think of that as cool :shade:


He tried painting over it but it wouldn't stick... I doubt clear coat would have stuck either.


*******, I had a feeling you would pick up a sponsor for your efforts....way to go bro. Now lets shoot for a TV show...."Welcome to Sharpie Season" and here's your host........ :drum:


----------



## Toonces

Holy Crap is this funny!


----------



## redneckarcher29

I just went to Wal-Mart and got some more paint and clear coat. I am of to an Officer Archery Meeting, then I will be back to paint in the booth.


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> I just went to Wal-Mart and got some more paint and clear coat. I am of to an Officer Archery Meeting, then I will be back to paint in the booth.


just checked in, and catching up with thread, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Whaack

This thread is completely insane! You went from using a sharpie to black out your bow, to spray painting it indoors, with all the windows and doors closed on the kitchen floor! You are a true blood ******* sir! Cheers to you!


----------



## woodie1976

AdvanTimberLou said:


> He will be talked outside these walls for a long time.
> 
> He will forever be known as the guy on Archerytalk.com that painted his bow with Sharpies then created a paint booth in his house!!
> 
> You will be famous around hunting camps, 3D ranges, trade shows, and pro shops, and it will all start out, "hey, hear about the guy who painted his bow with Sharpies?" :grin: LOL!!


hes being talked about in Iowa I know that for sure.... last night at league we talked about it for awhile and got a good laugh or 2 out of the way then we went to talking about its actualy a good idea and i know theres some lurkers (  ) around the forum watching just to see the outcome of the bow

i have a bow here that i think i'm going to break down and paint now my self.... not going with the classic pink look tho... just because of this thread.... Thanks for the idea


----------



## XzyluM

From using a sharpie to neon pink spray paint. What's next? Haha.


----------



## jayc1471

.....talked about in Norteastern North Carolina and Southeastern Virginia - RNA will be talked about for years to come....


----------



## asa_low12

*oook*

ok after looking at this thread for about an hour.. all 12 pages.. 

I paint everyday for a living. If you want this to actually turn out good and have the energy/willigness/money left to do it then I believe I would sand it down just one more time. Then go to your local hardware/paint store and buy a (i'm not sure exactly what it's called), but it's like an aerosol can and a cup that you can put paint in and spray it out. It's like the cheapest spray rig possible. I would make sure it's ok for oil based paints first. But then get an oil based primer and oil based paint in whatever color you want (be sure and get some paint thinner to clean your cup out between prime/final coats) and prime it, let it dry 24 hrs or more, and then paint it. And when you paint, since your bow is hanging vertically, I would start your fan at the top and go horizontally on it. Don't just go to spraying crazily. As far as your limbs go I will be really surprised if any kind of paint is going to stick to it when you start shooting, it will probably just crack and flake off. U might want to try the denatured alcohol or thinner or whatever to take it off the limbs and just go for the riser. Or you might call a painter buddy or try to find one on here that's close to you or something and have them do it for you. I wouldn't care a bit in the world to do it with the airless if you'll sand it down first.. Or I could take it to my buddies sandblaster.. But that's totally up to you and I hope it turns out ok


----------



## Finger Freddie

Done deal,,,,,,,,,, pm sent brother *******:d


----------



## NerdHick

This is GREAT!!!

Can't wait to hear/see more!


----------



## Starr81488

Mike, you now have more views than the Martin Girls! Way to go bud!


----------



## terry72

cant beleive this is still going its great. no updated pics?


----------



## BLB752

I'm loving the pink paint on the counter. Making me wish I was young and single again. Reminds me of a bud that just knew he could pinch out the fuse on a string of firecrakers. Of course, I told him no way, so he had to try it. He hung in there, but it burned right through his fingers. The the 100 or so black cats on the string went off in my buddies kitchen floor.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

so after a three hour officer meeting for the archery club here at school. Mr. Sharpie finds his soul mate on the floor!:mg:

and here we also have a nice picture of the sanding action!


----------



## redneckarcher29

U and these random pics...HaHa

So it turns out that my roomate has a party at home tonight and the bow is on hold till tomorrow.


----------



## pseavenger

ttt for a great thread!!!!


----------



## ozbillb

This is absolutely fantastic. ******* - Legend! & Freddie - Good on ya 
Very quick & easy tip to using Krylon or similar spray bombs. If you rest the can in hot water (just short of boiling) for two or three minutes, then shake as directed before using it sprays on more easily and you get a better finish (some chemistry thing about heated molecules flowing more easily or something).
Also, as posted before sand lightly between coats & if you can find a laquer gloss coat spray can (Tamiya does a hobby one) to finish it off it will look even better & be a very tough finish.
I'm now picturing my bow in my football teams colours........


----------



## NY911

Oh he will be talked about for sure....

I may just be able to persuade the MC at the IBO qualifier at Springfield to let me "borrow" the mic and pa when RNA is shooting...

Just to let everyone know that we are "among greatness".............LOL...

Mike - seriously - you need to use that bow at Springfield!!!!!!


----------



## igknighted

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> so after a three hour officer meeting for the archery club here at school. Mr. Sharpie finds his soul mate on the floor!:mg:
> 
> and here we also have a nice picture of the sanding action!


Teach me Redneckarcher... :77:

I am ready master! :ballchain


----------



## AmishArcher

threads like this make me feel like less of an idiot when i shart myself...:teeth:

good move, *******!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

igknighted said:


> Teach me Redneckarcher... :77:
> 
> I am ready master! :ballchain


oh there isnt anythign to teach or learn. you just have to NOT think before you do things, and then admit to doing them, and see where they take you! 

LMAO


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Oh he will be talked about for sure....
> 
> I may just be able to persuade the MC at the IBO qualifier at Springfield to let me "borrow" the mic and pa when RNA is shooting...
> 
> Just to let everyone know that we are "among greatness".............LOL...
> 
> Mike - seriously - you need to use that bow at Springfield!!!!!!


Shhh dont do that.

I already have the other bow all dighted in for the 3d arrows.

And I took a sharpie to the cam lastnight It kinda wears off:mg:


----------



## LiteSpeed1

igknighted said:


> Teach me Redneckarcher... :77:
> 
> *I am ready master! *:ballchain


...As quickly as you can, snatch the Sharpie from my hand.


----------



## redneckarcher29

LiteSpeed1 said:


> ...As quickly as you can, snatch the Sharpie from my hand.


Good place to start if you want to spend lots of time on your bow...Sharpies are not the best tool to start with...


----------



## azone5

Fascinating thread, very innovative.

I like the name Pink Pony; u might consider Pink Puppy if the hair is still there.


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Update*

Well we have about 5 coats of pink on it, and its looking great, Going to put1-2 more today and then wait till tomorrow to clear coat it. Strings are being built by Freddie Finger(Big Thanks), Limbs are all set and dried. Cams are being Sharpied, but it's not workign out as I wanted(suprise), the limb pocket have yet to be touched. But should get around to them after class tonight. I will get you some pics as soon at I get the next 2 coats on. Thanks guys


----------



## redneckarcher29

azone5 said:


> Fascinating thread, very innovative.
> 
> I like the name Pink Pony; u might consider Pink Puppy if the hair is still there.


No hair on it now....I have a Paint Booth


----------



## NY911

rough up the cam and pockets with fine sandpaper,,,rattle can them too....


----------



## itchyfinger




----------



## Fullback

AmishArcher said:


> threads like this make me feel like less of an idiot when i shart myself...:teeth:
> 
> good move, *******!


ukey::mg:ukey:


----------



## Nunyas

Does the bow come with that coloring kit?


----------



## Nunyas

He needs something to do other than ruin a $700.00 bow.


----------



## disturbed13

i hope that you were seriously drunk
or stoned
when you did that
thats just wrong on so many levels


----------



## itchyfinger

Nunyas said:


> He needs something to do other than ruin a $700.00 bow.


----------



## NockHead/TX

And a fine paint booth it is, have one just like it :darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster

any new pics?? updates??


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

hedoe said:


> i hope that you were seriously drunk
> or stoned
> when you did that
> thats just wrong on so many levels


nope he wasnt either. just reeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bored!


----------



## garywayne

Is there going to be a bow paint by numbers kit?


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> any new pics?? updates??


I have one coat on today and im going to put another one on in a little while. Then tomorrow is High Gloss time.....I am still stuck on what to do with the cams and limb pockets. I want them black, but the sharpie won't stay on.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

*******, why not send the cams off to a dipping company and get them done in carbon effect?


----------



## NocBuster

redneckarcher29 said:


> I have one coat on today and im going to put another one on in a little while. Then tomorrow is High Gloss time.....I am still stuck on what to do with the cams and limb pockets. I want them black, but the sharpie won't stay on.


just leave them cams alone i say. you could realy mess your bow up by doing anything to them. if you realy want them done send them out to be powdercoated. and just sand down and spray the limbpockets


----------



## TOOL

NocBuster said:


> just leave them cams alone i say. you could realy mess your bow up by doing anything to them. if you realy want them done send them out to be powdercoated. and just sand down and spray the limbpockets


:set1_rolf2:At this point I'm not sure if that's his main concern.


----------



## NocBuster

TOOL said:


> :set1_rolf2:At this point I'm not sure if that's his main concern.


i knew somone would say that:shade:


----------



## NY911

redneckarcher29 said:


> I have one coat on today and im going to put another one on in a little while. Then tomorrow is High Gloss time.....I am still stuck on what to do with the cams and limb pockets. I want them black, but the sharpie won't stay on.



At this point - the riser is done "pretty good"...take the time to get the idler/cam and pockets powdercoated..

If one of the AT resident powdercoaters won't donate their time/skill - I will start a collection to get them done...:darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster

ill gladly donate to the cause.. we should also start a fund to get this bow crackerized


----------



## Fullback

NocBuster said:


> ill gladly donate to the cause.. we should also start a fund to get this bow crackerized



Why? It's Sharpieized!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Drew360

Fullback said:


> Why? It's Sharpieized!!!!!:darkbeer:


lol:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> At this point - the riser is done "pretty good"...take the time to get the idler/cam and pockets powdercoated..
> 
> If one of the AT resident powdercoaters won't donate their time/skill - I will start a collection to get them done...:darkbeer:


I know I should. I think the riser is coming out great. And the strings should be super, I think I might send the cams and limb pockets out tomorrow.  Which means it's going to be a week or so before this gets some target use:sad: 
No collection needed, this is my mistake...ukey:


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Mistake?*

There are no mistakes about this. Do you know how long i have pondered this very thing, eh hemm........minus the pink. But i could do flo Orange.

You will be in advertisments, maybe even commercials for years to come. 

So how much does acid and shrooms go for up in maine?

The cams and limb pockets must be done in chrome!!! You are a college kid therefore you have engineer buddies somewhere. Find them, make spinners for your cams!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*YES I SAID SPINNERS FOR YOUR CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fullback

ohio_archer said:


> there are no mistakes about this. Do you know how long i have pondered this very thing, eh hemm........minus the pink. But i could do flo orange.
> 
> You will be in advertisments, maybe even commercials for years to come.
> 
> So how much does acid and shrooms go for up in maine?
> 
> The cams and limb pockets must be done in chrome!!! You are a college kid therefore you have engineer buddies somewhere. Find them, make spinners for your cams!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *yes i said spinners for your cams!!!!!!!!!!!!*



get some!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Ohio_archer said:


> There are no mistakes about this. Do you know how long i have pondered this very thing, eh hemm........minus the pink. But i could do flo Orange.
> 
> You will be in advertisments, maybe even commercials for years to come.
> 
> So how much does acid and shrooms go for up in maine?
> 
> The cams and limb pockets must be done in chrome!!! You are a college kid therefore you have engineer buddies somewhere. Find them, make spinners for your cams!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *YES I SAID SPINNERS FOR YOUR CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


That would be sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it could ever be done.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Ohio_archer said:


> There are no mistakes about this. Do you know how long i have pondered this very thing, eh hemm........minus the pink. But i could do flo Orange.
> 
> You will be in advertisments, maybe even commercials for years to come.
> 
> So how much does acid and shrooms go for up in maine?
> 
> The cams and limb pockets must be done in chrome!!! You are a college kid therefore you have engineer buddies somewhere. Find them, make spinners for your cams!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *YES I SAID SPINNERS FOR YOUR CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


That would be sooo Sick Nasty, I would def use spinner cams....LOL


----------



## redneckarcher29

*i need spinners*


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

someone please get this guy some SPINNER CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohio_archer

*Heh*

Remember us little guys *******, and really *remember me* when you get the spinner cam patent.


I'll take payment in the form of acorns.


----------



## NW.Iowan

*gun blue*



redneckarcher29 said:


> I have one coat on today and im going to put another one on in a little while. Then tomorrow is High Gloss time.....I am still stuck on what to do with the cams and limb pockets. I want them black, but the sharpie won't stay on.



For the cams

Try cold gun blue - keep putting layers on until it is really dark - remove sharpie and all oil first


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> *i need spinners*


Ive been with you up to this point, but you have to draw the line somewhere, seriously, spinners this is archery..... and need i say more a true ******* would never use spinners... I type lol


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> Ive been with you up to this point, but you have to draw the line somewhere, seriously, spinners this is archery..... and need i say more a true ******* would never use spinners... I type lol


This is true, but then I should be getting some old rusty cams, and I dont think that would match the PINK riser, but wait which ******* matches?


----------



## hilltophunter

+2 on the spinners............ somebody out there can do this ...


----------



## redneckarcher29

mtp1961 said:


> For the cams
> 
> Try cold gun blue - keep putting layers on until it is really dark - remove sharpie and all oil first


Good call...I might try that tomorrow.


----------



## dcraft

Hey redneckarcher29, got you an early Christmas gift tonight!!!


----------



## huntin_addict

Spinners ain't *******.........but duct tape is.......


----------



## gemini2281

Gotta go with the spinners. Seriously. What else would complete a bow like this?

Spinnaz for the win!

Fo shizzle.


----------



## heilman181

huntin_addict said:


> Spinners ain't *******.........but duct tape is.......


Heck, in West Virginia they call that CHROME !


----------



## NW.Iowan

*steel wool*



redneckarcher29 said:


> Good call...I might try that tomorrow.


I would use steel wool to remove the sharpie because it won't scratch or alter the cams by removing metal like sanding will


----------



## ex-diver

*Living the dream!*

Hey Red29, what is in that container to the left of the goldfish jug? It's not a flask is it?:mg: If so this could explain a lot here!lol. On another note that bow should be whisper quiet after the shot with all that *sound damping *_special paint!_:teeth: And all this done in the kitchen, my hats off to ya, I'm just jealous you know.:shade:
Thanks for the thread Red29.

Have a goodun
G


----------



## gimpie

Nunyas said:


> He needs something to do other than ruin a $700.00 bow.


Mike isn't ruining the bow, just customizing it. To ruin it would mean to degrade the operation of the bow.

*YES* Spinners on the cams. I had spinners on my wheel chair.


----------



## emmac13

Were you sniffing the Sharpie before this idea came along?


----------



## Shadow Tracker

I think you should get that camo duct tape and due up your arrows too!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## SET THE HOOK

532 posts on the sharperized fred bear bow:teeth: Crackers is losing his thunder:mg:


----------



## huntin_addict

SET THE HOOK said:


> 532 posts on the sharperized fred bear bow:teeth: Crackers is losing his thunder:mg:


I like it, who needs "Crackerized" when you can get "Sharpieized"


----------



## stcmdr

Too shinny of a finish for me. Just keep rubbing it every time you hunt, that way you can add cammo to your hands your face even your lady friend. Anything you touch will have instant camo.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

huntin_addict said:


> I like it, who needs "Crackerized" when you can get "Sharpieized"


well you still mught want crackerized. i mena sharpieized doesnt make it shoot any better. you cold have the best of both worlds and have both done!


----------



## MEsquivel

Try crayons next time..


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

huntin_addict said:


> I like it, who needs "Crackerized" when you can get "Sharpieized"


That could earn the coveted RK "post of the day" right there!


Sharpieized!  Love it!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

stcmdr said:


> Too shinny of a finish for me. Just keep rubbing it every time you hunt, that way you can add cammo to your hands your face even your lady friend. Anything you touch will have instant camo.


Another great idea, gosh i don't know what I would do without you guys

No that flask is a plastic drink maker. It has batterys and tells you how to make a drink(its my roomates)


----------



## archery ham

Best thread to start the new year with.


----------



## timbawolf98

This thread truly is priceless


----------



## redneckarcher29

dcraft said:


> Hey redneckarcher29, got you an early Christmas gift tonight!!!


OMG, do you know what I could do with them?


----------



## redneckarcher29

Just put 2 coats of high gloss on, pics should be ready for tonight....


----------



## mathews sq2

Good deal been waiting for some updated pictures


----------



## woodie1976

mathews sq2 said:


> Good deal been waiting for some updated pictures


i was just going to say the same thing... i cant wait to see this thing done *taps his fingers on desk*


----------



## NJBuckBuster

I give you a ton of credit *******.. You just did what half or more of the members thought about doing to their bows... 

On that note it looks great and I love the paint booth.. Another thing do a google search about the spinner Idler wheel.. I have saw those before but can not for the life of me remember the site or name...

Anyway I can not wait to see the finished bow...

NJBB


----------



## birdman

Who said archery isnt for everyone... just look at what a special needs guy came up with..and i think that home made alchol he is useing in his drink maker may have something to do with this thread..


----------



## woodie1976

birdman said:


> Who said archery isnt for everyone... just look at what a special needs guy came up with..and i think that home made alchol he is useing in his drink maker may have something to do with this thread..


all i can say to this comment is wow... this almost leaves me speechless... sounds like someones jealous they didn't think of it first


----------



## MikeK

kreeper said:


> I would have went with a light grade sand paper and high gloss spray paint myself.


I recall someone here saying he sanded and spray-painted his bow's limbs and the paint cracked a lot. Possibly he used the wrong type of paint. I don't know. But do you know of a type of paint he could use that wouldn't crack?


----------



## redneckarcher29

Thats my biggest fear, I really hope they don't crack. SOmeone told me to use some Krylon Plastic paint. Because it bends...So I am hopeing:embara:


----------



## Okie X

Let's see some pictures.


----------



## asa_low12

*cracked limbs*

elastomeric paint?


----------



## asa_low12

*paint*

http://www.valspar.com/products/product/Duramax_Elastomeric_Exterior_Masonry_and_Stucco_Paint.html

available at lowes. I have no idea if this will work or not but i'm sure it will be better than spray can paint.


----------



## 7thSeal

redneckarcher29 said:


> Just put 2 coats of high gloss on, pics should be ready for tonight....


OK its officially getting dark here in my neck of the woods so lets see some more pics of the paint job.


----------



## ShootingABN!

updated pic's man........


----------



## woodie1976

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thats my biggest fear, I really hope they don't crack. SOmeone told me to use some Krylon Plastic paint. Because it bends...So I am hoping:embara:


i have used fusion paint on lawn chairs that sit outside ALL year long and they still look like the day i did it ..... that was 2 years ago... little fading because of the sun but other than that.... still good


----------



## SQ229

WOW 14 pgs and 556 posts got to be coming up on a record, looking forward to the pics, just curious what color string and cabels did you deside on?


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> WOW 14 pgs and 556 posts got to be coming up on a record, looking forward to the pics, just curious what color string and cabels did you deside on?


Pink and Black......Made by Fready Finger....


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> Pink and Black......Made by Fready Finger....


CONGRATS... yeah I had seen where he had offered to make you set, so I guess the pink and lime green was out of the question huh? bet it will look great though.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Bad News!!!!!!


Batterys are DEAD in the camera:sad:


But, the bow looks SICK...It's awesome......Just need to do the cams and string supressers...and wait for the strings to come in and we will hit the range


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> Bad News!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Batterys are DEAD in the camera:sad:
> 
> 
> But, the bow looks SICK...It's awesome......Just need to do the cams and string supressers...and wait for the strings to come in and we will hit the range


Bummer, hey how far away is your Wal-Mart? go get some,the suspence is killing me


----------



## 7thSeal

Pushing 19,000 views and we're now held up by batteries.


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> Bummer, hey how far away is your Wal-Mart? go get some,the suspence is killing me


20-25 min either way......

It's sweet looking.....

ANy ideas besides the gun blue for the riser?


----------



## NocBuster

dude go to a gas station or borrow the neighbors camera


----------



## SQ229

NocBuster said:


> dude go to a gas station or borrow the neighbors camera


Its like window shping with no window come'on, we gotta see it.


----------



## Shango

ttt for batteries. Dude I have to see this!


----------



## Fullback

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Fullback said:


> Why? It's Sharpieized!!!!!:darkbeer:



I just want to bump this and claim title to coining the phrase for him. I got to have something to do with this! It's Great History being made right now!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## stringnoise

Any recent pic's? Cant wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Pic's don't do this riser justice. It's very Bright and Wicked Awesome


----------



## redneckarcher29

OMG it wont let me post them when I press manage attachments...It say "error on page"


----------



## NocBuster

redneckarcher29 said:


> OMG it wont let me post them when I press manage attachments...It say "error on page"


aww man


----------



## SQ229

redneckarcher29 said:


> OMG it wont let me post them when I press manage attachments...It say "error on page"


when at first you don't succed........... TRY..TRY...TRY...TRY... AGAIN


----------



## NocBuster

SQ229 said:


> when at first you don't succed........... TRY..TRY...TRY...TRY... AGAIN


yeah then try some more


----------



## Powerstroker

My comp does that some times too. Email em to someone and let them post for you.


----------



## SQ229

Powerstroker said:


> My comp does that some times too. Email em to someone and let them post for you.


Yeah send to POWERCHOKE.......a I mean powerstroke. LOL


----------



## redneckarcher29

*The Pics*

Had to turn the computer off but "I GOT HER DONE"


----------



## Rohnie

May sound stupid but what/who is dark horse?


----------



## NocBuster

Sa-weeeeet


----------



## kreeper

I'm proud of ya boy. (((tear coming down)))


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

redneckarcher29 said:


> Bad News!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Batterys are DEAD in the camera:sad:
> 
> 
> But, the bow looks SICK...It's awesome......Just need to do the cams and string supressers...and wait for the strings to come in and we will hit the range


Steal the batteries out of the remote control!!


----------



## SQ229

Looking GOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Fullback

Dark Horse? That is the Very Happy Horse! Looks good. If the spinners don't work out get a bigger idealer wheel and cam! (ie. 22's)


----------



## 7thSeal

Those black limbs are going to look good on there. What color is/will the grip be?


----------



## redneckarcher29

7thSeal said:


> Those black limbs are going to look good on there. What color is/will the grip be?


Its the reg black with orange, but with the bow it looks like its pink...(already looked). The black limbs on top and bottom look sooooo sick nasty

tomorrow its time to go to the gun shops to get some black gun stain for the cams and limb pockets


----------



## SQ229

I Just was thinking if you go with the SPINNERS, you might call it the PINK PIMPSTER, or maybey th PINK NECKER..... yah know the beiginning of a *******.... or the PINK PANTHER... oh maybey not thats a Martin name.oh well just was thinking. waiting for finished product.... sorta patiently


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> waiting for finished product.... sorta patiently


So am I, So am I.....I cant wait till it's all together and ready to shoot....


----------



## SQ229

There is times posts come in fast on this thread it's hard to read other threads, so I'm always looking to see if there is any new posts on here, I almost hate to be going out of town this week, I don't have a lap top and want be able to keep up with the progress. it will take me a while to catch up next week, do think it will be done by then? just wondering.


----------



## gemini2281

Looks awesome man!

So what did you do to keep paint out of the threads on the bolt holes?


----------



## redneckarcher29

SQ229 said:


> There is times posts come in fast on this thread it's hard to read other threads, so I'm always looking to see if there is any new posts on here, I almost hate to be going out of town this week, I don't have a lap top and want be able to keep up with the progress. it will take me a while to catch up next week, do think it will be done by then? just wondering.


I hope it will be done within the next 2-3 days. Depending on when the strings get here and I get these cams and pockets colored(depending if I can get some tomorrow)



gemini2281 said:


> Looks awesome man!
> 
> So what did you do to keep paint out of the threads on the bolt holes?


I didn't do anything. I did screw the boltd in before I put the clear coat on and they all worked just fine. I dont think the clear coat will make it much thicker.


----------



## hammer21661

I know if you take the sharpy over its self it will loosten up so you can wipe (before it redries) with spray 9 or alcohol . alcohol may work by itself but god only knows what what will happen to the old finish espically with any thing more harsh. sand lightly and paint with a spray bomb a couple of light coats so you don't have huge runs all over. GOOD LUCK! OH god you got 15 pages woops.


----------



## redneckarcher29

hammer21661 said:


> I know if you take the sharpy over its self it will loosten up so you can wipe (before it redries) with spray 9 or alcohol . alcohol may work by itself but god only knows what what will happen to the old finish espically with any thing more harsh. sand lightly and paint with a spray bomb a couple of light coats so you don't have huge runs all over. GOOD LUCK! OH god you got 15 pages woops.


Hmmm Dont know what you are talking about....Did you read the first page and not all 15? if so, were way ahead of you bud...Its all painted now and there is no Sharpie.


----------



## SCFox

That riser looks sick!!! Should look killer when put back together!!

SCFox


----------



## redneckarcher29

What do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Accunocks-Ar...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Clear nocks with pink inserts


----------



## gemini2281

I need a pink bow. It would match the mouthpiece I use for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu tournaments. LOL


----------



## xring_assassin

I don't care if you make your girlfriend angry by stealing the batteries outta her battery operated boyfriend to take pictures of this baby assembled. Get that thing together and post the pics SOON!!

GREAT color on the riser!


----------



## Elkman

This reminds me of some guy's on a motorcycle forum that I'm on, took a buddies bike and painted it for him, un-known to him!
They painted it Barbie pink with Hello kitty stickers. 










Here's the rest of the story of how they did it!
http://pnwriders.com/pictures/71202-tokin-rocking-new-bike-pic-heavy.html


----------



## garb72

lookin good so far cant wait... been all over this thread:teeth:


----------



## stcmdr

Pink? You went from black sharpie to pink? Looks good... But is it a hunting bow? It’s kind of shiny for that. I guess deer can't see colors very well and some states are considering hot pink instead of blaze orange for rifle hunters. That’s another reason I am a Bow hunter. Good job, you are putting a lot of work into it and it will look good when you’re done and I hope it shoots for you.


----------



## Meleagris1

Elkman said:


> This reminds me of some guy's on a motorcycle forum that I'm on, took a buddies bike and painted it for him, un-known to him!
> They painted it Barbie pink with Hello kitty stickers.



Nice. That looks like an SV under all that pink. Great track bike.


----------



## redneckarcher29

xring_assassin said:


> I don't care if you make your girlfriend angry by stealing the batteries outta her battery operated boyfriend to take pictures of this baby assembled. Get that thing together and post the pics SOON!!
> 
> GREAT color on the riser!


Hey can we leave the other boyfriend out of this Geesh, I got the pics. Plus they take AAA's not AA's. 


JKJKJK


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Hey can we leave the other boyfriend out of this Geesh, I got the pics. Plus they take AAA's not AA's.
> 
> 
> JKJKJK


geeeeze bud our starting to tread deeper water than yyou can handle on this one. lmao


----------



## redneckarcher29

stcmdr said:


> Pink? You went from black sharpie to pink? Looks good... But is it a hunting bow? It’s kind of shiny for that. I guess deer can't see colors very well and some states are considering hot pink instead of blaze orange for rifle hunters. That’s another reason I am a Bow hunter. Good job, you are putting a lot of work into it and it will look good when you’re done and I hope it shoots for you.


Yes Pink, Yup...the black sharpie came off when you put your hands on it, so I had to do something. Hunting bow? Nope its for foam. Thanks, and I too hope it shoots.


----------



## hilltophunter

Nice Mike your forward progress looks awesome....


----------



## itchyfinger

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> someone please get this guy some SPINNER CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES! YES! FIND THEM! FIND THEM!!!


----------



## treerat

page 3 no way .TTT


----------



## gemini2281

Giggity.


----------



## IL 88

******* this thing looks like it's really gonna turn out great...

Pink riser, black limbs, pink and black strings and that thing will look SICK!


----------



## cyclegrip

redneckarcher29 said:


> Yes Pink, Yup...the black sharpie came off when you put your hands on it, so I had to do something. Hunting bow? Nope its for foam. Thanks, and I too hope it shoots.


Ever want to hunt with it, camo duct tape is your friend!


----------



## gemini2281

cyclegrip said:


> Ever want to hunt with it, camo duct tape is your friend!


Or just find a group of gay deer.


----------



## Southern Boy

gemini2281 said:


> Or just find a group of gay deer.


gay deer:tongue::wink:
price less


----------



## redneckarcher29

Thanks Guys!!!

I have been working on the string supressers today and I painted them black with a Sharpie HaHa, JK, So I painted them Pink and I think I am going to have it fade into black. Should look sick. I have been calling this am to see if any gun shop has black gun blueing stuff to make the cams black but all they have is Blue and Plum Brown SO I will continue to look after work tonight.


----------



## redneckarcher29

gemini2281 said:


> Or just find a group of gay deer.


Well I don't want the gay deer, but gay deer would mean bucks right? So that might be a good thing...Maybe I will bring it out to the woods this fall....Man I would hate to get caught by a game warden checking licences with a Bright Pink bow:wink:


----------



## heilman181

gemini2281 said:


> Or just find a group of gay deer.


Sort of like this? :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804744


----------



## redneckarcher29

heilman181 said:


> Sort of like this? :wink:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804744


Well after looking at them, I'm ok with shooting "Gay Deer"


----------



## heilman181

redneckarcher29 said:


> Well after looking at them, I'm ok with shooting "Gay Deer"


Do you still have to wear blaze orange, or will a rainbow scarf make you visible enough? :wink:


----------



## gemini2281

Since some people are commenting on the pink bow, I'll put myself out there for ridicule as well.

My fight mouthpiece:










At the beginning of a match, just smile and blow a kiss to your opponent. The expressions are priceless.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Does anyone have some extra gun blueing but black in color they want to sell? I need to get some of this but dont need much.


----------



## bowtechhunter64

gemini2281 said:


> Since some people are commenting on the pink bow, I'll put myself out there for ridicule as well.
> 
> My fight mouthpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of a match, just smile and blow a kiss to your opponent. The expressions are priceless.


I have one of those but it has some plastic teeth in it.:wink:


----------



## Buster of Xs

redneckarcher29 said:


> Does anyone have some extra gun blueing but black in color they want to sell? I need to get some of this but dont need much.


Paint the pockets and cams. Or do a search here on AT on removing anodizing. Some guys have shown how to do it here in the past. You would have silver cam, wheel and limb pockets then. :thumbs_up You'd really be pimpin' then! :lol:

The reason is that bluing won't work on aluminum anyway. In fact, it won't work on some types of steel very well, like what is often used for trigger guards and various other softer steel parts used in guns. 

Painting or removing the anodizing are your best bets. I've painted cams and it does work. Light sand and use self-etching primer then a couple light coats of paint. Generally the paint will chip when it contacts hard items, but the primer sticks like you wouldn't believe. I'd opt for the removal of the anodizing, though, if I were you. It's easy to get Draino or EasyOff oven cleaner. And it's even quicker than priming and painting.


----------



## beaverman

Gun blue will turn black the more coats you apply. What are the cams made of? Blue only works on steel. Most cold blues only work on steel with a pretty high % of carbon. They make a gun black to go on aluminum gun parts but I have never got it to look too good. Also all of the bluing products will only work on bare metal so any finish on the cams now would need to be stripped off.


----------



## beaverman

I guess buster types faster than I do


----------



## Buster of Xs

Here, bud. I did a search for "removing anodizing":

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=824541&highlight=removing+anodizing

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=820417&highlight=removing+anodizing

There are more, too. Thought it'd be helpful and so you can make your pink bow as cool looking as possible. You can have those parts shiny aluminum in no time and even mirror polished if you want to take it that far.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Shi**y, So, can you re-anodize a green cam into a black cam? and if so, who will do them? I really want these deep black in color but dont want them to chip.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thanks Guys!!!
> 
> I have been working on the string supressers today and I painted them black with a Sharpie HaHa, JK, So I painted them Pink and I think I am going to have it fade into black. Should look sick. I have been calling this am to see if any gun shop has black gun blueing stuff to make the cams black but all they have is Blue and Plum Brown SO I will continue to look after work tonight.


Hey smart one. Im pretty sure the reason they call it gun blueing is becuse its BLUE! haha. pretty sure they only make bbrown and blue. never heard of balck.:wink:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

come on everyone. Mike needs a little cheering up. hes starting to think this bow is a lost cause. back ttt for some support.


----------



## gemini2281

Could the cams not be powder-coated?


----------



## BabyArcher7

Dont give up now! You've gotten so far and its almost done. I'm sure it'll come out great! :wink::BrownBear:ttt


----------



## NocBuster

Yeah dont give up everyone is just lurking around now because they are waiting


----------



## Buster of Xs

redneckarcher29 said:


> Shi**y, So, can you re-anodize a green cam into a black cam? and if so, who will do them? I really want these deep black in color but dont want them to chip.


Not sure who'd anodize. But painting and powder coating are inexpensive options. Strip the anodizing and go silver, man. You are almost there now and stripping the green is fast and inexpensive. Check out pics of target bows with silver cams and pockets......NIIIIIIICE! :tongue:


----------



## BabyArcher7

redneckarcher29 said:


> Had to turn the computer off but "I GOT HER DONE"



Nice! Can't wait to see it in person. :teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## stringnoise

Looking good man!


----------



## elk country rp

i'm hoping this gets a sticky for its uplifting motivational value (not to mention the way i've been looking at the old conquest lite hanging on my garage wall....it'd be nice to be able to reference this thread- sort of a "how to" guide) 
hmmm, a bow for hunting song dogs in the winter.....white out?


----------



## IL 88

I agree man... silver limb pockets and cams would look SICK

I so cannot wait to see this thing done. You should def. come to school with us... this definitely sounds like something we would do. I mean I have a 13 yard range in my apartment. Anyways... hope you get it worked out


----------



## pseavenger

ttt


----------



## AmishArcher

ttt for some pics


----------



## Jeff K in IL

redneckarcher29 said:


> Hey can we leave the other boyfriend out of this Geesh, I got the pics. Plus they take AAA's not AA's.
> 
> 
> JKJKJK


LOL.... Jealous are you?:tongue:


----------



## gimpie

redneckarcher29 said:


> Hey can we leave the other boyfriend out of this Geesh, I got the pics. Plus they take AAA's not AA's.
> 
> 
> JKJKJK


AAA??? Hmmm will have to have a talk to the wife, 5 D cells.........


----------



## redneckarcher29

gimpie said:


> AAA??? Hmmm will have to have a talk to the wife, 5 D cells.........


OMG I would not post that here:wink:


----------



## Finger Freddie

the strings are shipping out wed. pm me your address:thumbs_up


----------



## pseavenger

...


----------



## redneckarcher29

Ok guys, I would like your opion...Should I...

A. Take the anodizing off the green cams and Pockets

B. Take it off and spray paint them PINK

C. Take it off and spray paint them BLACK

D. Send them off to get Powder Coated?

(to paint the picture...I have a Hott Pink riser, Satin Black Limbs with UGLY green limb pockets and cams)

Let me know what I should do...to finish this project out. Strings will be here friday or saturday so she shoud be shooting by then. It's going to look sick:wink:

Ohh and I never had the idea of giving up on this.... It will come together:thumbs_up


----------



## beaverman

I would strip and polish them.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

Personally if I had that color setup I would send the limb pockets and cams into get powdercoated or dipped in pink to match the riser. Then slap on some black and hot pink strings and you are set. I was about to do that to my bow but thought it would look -- well gay--- but after I decked my bow out is Ohio State colors i saw a black and pink string and was envious. Plus pink and black fletchings look sweet together -- JMO


----------



## redneckarcher29

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Personally if I had that color setup I would send the limb pockets and cams into get powdercoated or dipped in pink to match the riser. Then slap on some black and hot pink strings and you are set. I was about to do that to my bow but thought it would look -- well gay--- but after I decked my bow out is Ohio State colors i saw a black and pink string and was envious. Plus pink and black fletchings look sweet together -- JMO


Gay? Gay? You tell me NOW, after 17 pages that it's going to look Gay? OMG I am screwedukey: But I like your thinking about sending them out to get powdercoated...but do you think they can match the riser?


----------



## heilman181

gimpie said:


> AAA??? Hmmm will have to have a talk to the wife, 5 D cells.........


That does not look good coming from someone with your screen name! :wink::wink:


----------



## stringnoise

beaverman said:


> I would strip and polish them.


I second that.


----------



## elk country rp

i'm all for the powdercoated pockets, but when i try to picture it all in my head, they 
keep turning black. 
as far as the cams- SPINNERS!!!!! and they gotta be chromed! chrome spinners are the single coolest bling idea i've ever seen (at least inprint- i've never actually seen one...) for a target bow!


----------



## Buster of Xs

STRIP AND POLISH THEM!! You can have them done this afternoon. Then knock back a couple of these :darkbeer: while you wait on the strings.


----------



## bobclem

I've been seeing this thread on page one for what seems like forever now and actually read it for the first time today. Funny stuff!! The bow looks like it is coming along nicely!

As far as the cams go, I would go with the powdercoating option and get them done in black. If you are leaning toward a chromed look, I think they make a bright metallic silver powdercoat that looks like chrome. I think it would look the same as what the cams on a hoyt target bow does.

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Randall G.

beaverman said:


> I would strip and polish them.


 :wink:x2


----------



## Celtic Dragon

*******, I've just reread the entire thread, and yopu've convinced me into redoing mine. I was going to have it painted, but the colour I've chosen (Subaru WR blue) is virtually the colour of bowtechs so its out.

So I'm now going to think about what I want, then after Indoor nationals (mid feb), will retire it for a few weeks.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

redneckarcher29 said:


> Gay? Gay? You tell me NOW, after 17 pages that it's going to look Gay? OMG I am screwedukey: But I like your thinking about sending them out to get powdercoated...but do you think they can match the riser?


Note that I said I thought it would gay. But in reality it looks bad *****. So like I said -- pink riser black limbs with pink limb pockets and cams and a pink and black string = One BAFB -- you can figure out what that means on your own:darkbeer:


----------



## Zed

beaverman said:


> I would strip and polish them.


that would be sweet!!!


----------



## garb72

did you ever think it would get this big


----------



## rackaholic

redneckarcher29 said:


> No Joke....I am serious...LOL ummmm it's kinda cool looking till it rubs off on your hands:sad:



I know it's been really cold up there in Maine...........but, c'mon, what college are you going to, that you are that bored? BTW, I think the sharpie would eventually dry, not that I think it's a great idea.


----------



## NW.Iowan

*silver*

you could strip them and try silver first (seeing that you have to strip them anyway) and if you don't like it you can always have them powder coated if you want


----------



## redneckarcher29

Some updated photos...Sorry, the pink looks like a soft pink but in real life its bright.


----------



## waylonb19

I've never thought girly and cool would go in the same sentence..but it seems to work here:tongue:


----------



## redneckarcher29

garb72 said:


> did you ever think it would get this big


Not at all, I never thought that me being myself would get the attention that I did. But I am very happy:wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

Dang that thing looks sexy!

My vote for the cams and pockets is take them to one of those ultra-fine sand blaster outfits - you know the ones with the silver sand in a hooded thingy - my brain has left my head for the evening - I can't recall the name - I used one LOTS in the oilfield - sulfur rusts tools like a mofo - a trip through the silver sand gun and they were all matte silver and pretty again - it'd strip the anodizing leaving a matte finish silver. 

Shiny riser with matte silver pockets and cams - I think it'd be a real sweet contrast.


----------



## xring_assassin

gimpie said:


> AAA??? Hmmm will have to have a talk to the wife, 5 D cells.........


Well that begins to explain the energy crisis in Florida.....


----------



## IL 88

lookin good *******


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Looks great *******! Thanks for the pictures! Gonna look sweet when all completed!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Tanks Guys


----------



## hilltophunter

Wow well done. That thing looks quite impressive. Def a long distance from where you started....... :beer:


----------



## gimpie

Well Mike, it is coming along great. Riser, limbs, cams, string. Wait, something is missing! I have some black Wolverine 5060 carbon arrows just itching to be fletched with hot pink feathers. You up for it?


----------



## BLB752

Man this thing started with a Sharpie and ended up with spraypaint. No way you can send the pockets and cams out for powdercoat, it just would not match the "theme" for this bow. You gotta spray'em man.

Let's see, if I remember the riser is pink on one side and black on the other? Paint the cams pink on the black riser side, and black on the pink riser side. Same with the pockets, or just black.


----------



## NY911

Mike - is there a local powdercoater?


----------



## terry72

looks good *******


----------



## hoytmonger

Well, now that you've come this far, I think you should have chromed the riser and limbs and powdercoated the limb pockets and cams black.


----------



## hutchies

I think everyone is missing the obvious choice here...........CHROME............Bling bling.


----------



## hutchies

Dang...............somebody beat me to it. Didn't even see that post til after I posted.


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Mike - is there a local powdercoater?


I dont believe so...Wish I did


BLB752 said:


> Man this thing started with a Sharpie and ended up with spraypaint. No way you can send the pockets and cams out for powdercoat, it just would not match the "theme" for this bow. You gotta spray'em man.
> I think I might do that, but I am out of pink paint again....
> Let's see, if I remember the riser is pink on one side and black on the other? Paint the cams pink on the black riser side, and black on the pink riser side. Same with the pockets, or just black.


Nope, The riser is all pink, and the limbs are all black.


gimpie said:


> Well Mike, it is coming along great. Riser, limbs, cams, string. Wait, something is missing! I have some black Wolverine 5060 carbon arrows just itching to be fletched with hot pink feathers. You up for it?


Hmmm, I am going to try to make this my indoor bow, so I am going to haveto say no just for the reason that I want to shoot some FAT arrows. Thanks for the offer.


hilltophunter said:


> Wow well done. That thing looks quite impressive. Def a long distance from where you started....... :beer:


Thank you, yes it has come along way.


terry72 said:


> looks good *******


Thank you.


hoytmonger said:


> Well, now that you've come this far, I think you should have chromed the riser and limbs and powdercoated the limb pockets and cams black.


Hmmm, maybe a project for tonight...I will title the thread....OMG I just Chromed out my Sharpie Bow( I dont know if it will be #3 of all-time for replys, or #8 for all time posts, but I am sure it will get atleast 5 pages worth..LOL):wink:


----------



## tn_huntress

Coming along nicely!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Anymore ideas on how to obtain Black Limb Pockets and Cams? There has to be some solution out there that will stick to these cams that wont chip or be thick...Kinda like a Sharpie:wink:


----------



## salty444

redneckarcher29 said:


> Anymore ideas on how to obtain Black Limb Pockets and Cams? There has to be some solution out there that will stick to these cams that wont chip or be thick...Kinda like a Sharpie:wink:


send them out and have them dipped

BTW, what made you spray paint your bow pink? Are you planning on giving it to your girlfriend?


----------



## deermaster

http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/
no bake super durable finish. comes in amny colors and the piant and airbrush kit cost less than 60$ i believe. this stuff is ungodly strong, and not thick


----------



## deermaster

airbrush kit http://www.houtsenterprises.net/product121.html
and the paint http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_electric.html in electric colors of course, lol


----------



## hyj

powdercoating, dipping, chroming are all great ideas for the pockets and wheels, but i would stick to the theme, on the cheap and in the dormroom:wink:


----------



## woodie1976

walmart spray can.... scuff it up.... spray a coat of primer... then a coat or 2 of black....

that way if it does chip... you can hit it again .... simple


----------



## NY911

woodie1976 said:


> walmart spray can.... scuff it up.... spray a coat of primer... then a coat or 2 of black....
> 
> that way if it does chip... you can hit it again .... simple


I agree....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## redneckarcher29

woodie1976 said:


> walmart spray can.... scuff it up.... spray a coat of primer... then a coat or 2 of black....
> 
> that way if it does chip... you can hit it again .... simple


OK, thats what Ill do... I actually still have some Black from the Limbs..then if it does chip, I can take a sharpie to it:wink:


----------



## Southern Boy

redneckarcher29 said:


> OK, thats what Ill do... I actually still have some Black from the Limbs..then if it does chip, I can take a sharpie to it:wink:


Great that will start another AT riat u alredy created some new AT slan what more do u want


----------



## Randall G.

this is an awesome thread .way to go redneckarcher29 :thumbs_up


----------



## D-TRAIN

lovin' this whole thread.


----------



## redneckarcher29

2 coats of spray paint on the cams and one on the limb pockets...Looking good. Strings will be shipped tomorrow. Were looking good:thumbs_up


----------



## elk country rp

hyj said:


> powdercoating, dipping, chroming are all great ideas for the pockets and wheels, but i would stick to the theme, on the cheap and in the dormroom:wink:



i really wanted to see the chrome spinners, but you're right- gotta be consistent to have any real value


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

spray paint, maybe. It might look like crap, though. I am not sure


----------



## asa_low12

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> spray paint, maybe. It might look like crap, though. I am not sure


:thumbs_up


----------



## redneckarcher29

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> spray paint, maybe. It might look like crap, though. I am not sure


Dude come on, It's better than a Sharpie LOL:wink:


----------



## woodie1976

ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:


----------



## terryracing86

woodie, thats hilarious, nice one :icon_1_lol:


----------



## xring_assassin

woodie1976 said:


> ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:


oh I am OFFICIALLY jealous.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

woodie1976 said:


> ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:


that is siiiiiiiick!!! I have never laughed so hard. I am very jealous. idk if he is ready for those yet though


----------



## NY911

Saweeet!


----------



## AmishArcher

any pics of the bow w/ the limbs on it?

i agree w/ keep the thing cheap. makes it much more fun.

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## jason060788




----------



## Okie X

Not to be a buzz kill but this is not a "Sharpie" bow anymore.

Lots of bows have been spray painted before.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Okie X said:


> Not to be a buzz kill but this is not a "Sharpie" bow anymore.
> 
> *Lots of bows have been spray painted before*.


Yeah but how many in cardboard paint booths in your kitchen? :wink:

He'll keep a Sharpie in his backpockets to give out autographs on the 3D range. 

He'll always be known as, "that guy on Archerytalk.com that took a Sharpie to his bow" :grin:


----------



## Fullback

Yep, I think he could have that bow dipped, and it would still be known as the "sharpie" bow.


----------



## chuckatuk

looking good sharpalicious:tongue:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Woodie That is awesome, Will they fit on the limbs? I am soo pumped. The cams are done. and look great. there satin black out of the spray can, The limb pockets look ok, but I might strip them down tonight cause I have 2 runs(one on each) so I will re-do them tonight. Everything else is looking great. Snake braid has a Hot pink and Black sling coming, Freddie finger has strings being shipped the next day or so. and now we have sick nasty decals coming from woodie. Thanks to all. This is going to be awesome. :wink:


----------



## NY911

A bow of monumental measures....

Again. I say it goes to the Fred Bear Museum!


----------



## NerdHick

NYBowhunter911 said:


> A bow of monumental measures....
> 
> Again. I say it goes to the Fred Bear Museum!


LOL!!! That may be pushing it a bit dan!


----------



## NY911

NerdHick said:


> LOL!!! That may be pushing it a bit dan!



Hush yo mouf and get yo game face on !:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## woodie1976

redneckarcher29 said:


> Woodie That is awesome, Will they fit on the limbs? :wink:


i took measurements off my limbs (bear lights out) and went with that size... 

i left them together so your going to have to cut them apart when ya get them to put them on each limb


----------



## redneckarcher29

woodie1976 said:


> i took measurements off my limbs (bear lights out) and went with that size...
> 
> i left them together so your going to have to cut them apart when ya get them to put them on each limb


Thats awesome...I can't wait to see them:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BabyArcher7

woodie1976 said:


> ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:


This is so freaking AWESOME!!! Very envious right now! Can't wait to see it all come together. It's going to be the awesomest looking bow ever!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## BabyArcher7

Fullback said:


> Yep, I think he could have that bow dipped, and it would still be known as the "sharpie" bow.



I agree...LOL


----------



## themoneyshot$

*Is it done yet?*

where be the finished product at? I had to ax ya...


----------



## redneckarcher29

I could put it together tomorrow, but I am waiting on the new strings. They should be sent out in the next few days or so. Then it will look amazing.


----------



## NW.Iowan

*I can't wait*

i can't wait to see the pics


----------



## SCFox

I can't believe that I come home every night and find this thread to see how its coming!!

SCFox


----------



## Killeminheels

I've heard about the "sharpie bow" for about a week on other forums.. Can't wait to see pictures of how you pulled this one off. I've spray painted cams black before... Takes some skill... Congrats on the master piece..


----------



## ManiacWight

I am getting a little tired of waiting.... I could have painted Air Force One by now.... Geesh epsi::moviecorn the suspense is killing me...


----------



## daver9

jason060788 said:


>



Michigan....ha!










:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Killeminheels said:


> I've *heard about the "sharpie bow" for about a week on other forums.. *Can't wait to see pictures of how you pulled this one off. I've spray painted cams black before... Takes some skill... Congrats on the master piece..


See *******, your even famous on the internet!! :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

I don't know what other fourm its listed on, but would love to see it. 
As soon as the strings get here and the decals come in and the sling is here, we will have the sickest looking bow around........Can't wait


----------



## asa_low12

redneckarcher29 said:


> I don't know what other fourm its listed on, but would love to see it.
> As soon as the strings get here and the decals come in and the sling is here, we will have the sickest looking bow around........Can't wait


I wasn't trying to diss your bow on my last post.. If you want a pink bow it's up to ya. I had pink/purple strings once for my blueberry bow, but the string maker was my good friend and he made my strings for free and sent me those they actually looked good. But as far as looking like crap i'm sure it won't, but i'm afraid the finish is going to hold up like crapukey:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Yeah but how many in cardboard paint booths in your kitchen? :wink:
> 
> He'll keep a Sharpie in his backpockets to give out autographs on the 3D range.
> 
> He'll always be known as, "that guy on Archerytalk.com that took a Sharpie to his bow" :grin:


his booth would have been better with the wife's Hoover hooked in as a ventilation system....and might make him put away the sharpie


----------



## redneckarcher29

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> his booth would have been better with the wife's Hoover hooked in as a ventilation system....and might make him put away the sharpie


HaHa, Thats good. I have like 3 sharpies now.....Want me to color your bow?


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

redneckarcher29 said:


> HaHa, Thats good. I have like 3 sharpies now.....Want me to color your bow?


Thanx....I'm good !!


----------



## redneckarcher29

*?????????????????????*

Should I try to put it together tonight without the new strings or should I wait till they come in? It might be next week before they come. 
Should I wait or should I just put it together to see if the limbs crack? LOL:wink:


----------



## ManiacWight

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Thanx....I'm good !!


Was it you that called me a STALKER! ....Guess Who!!! :uzi: 

******* soon?.... Every time this thread tops I have to look at it thinking you posted the pics...


----------



## mattcrov

put it together and get pics up asap...


----------



## redneckarcher29

mattcrov said:


> put it together and get pics up asap...


I have to run to the farm for like 4 hours to milk, then run home shower, then run to a Officer meeting for the archery club then run home eat dinner then and only then...I might put her together...I can't wait any longer. It's killing me


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

Killing you? I'm almost as excited as when I was waiting on my first bow to get here


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

ManiacWight said:


> Was it you that called me a STALKER! ....Guess Who!!! :uzi:
> 
> ******* soon?.... Every time this thread tops I have to look at it thinking you posted the pics...



aaarrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh.
I need new camo..


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I would say those cows can wait but they can't! :grin: Get to milking then get to bow building! :grin:

Your fans are calling for some pictures!!! LOL!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Take a Sharpie to it.....*



MOPARLVR4406 said:


> aaarrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh.
> I need new camo..


Take a Sharpie to it, it works great and someone said while your bowhunting you can rub the marker off and use it as war paint on your face....:wink:


----------



## mattcrov

can't you milk any faster?


----------



## ManiacWight

He would have to get off the computer first, unless it's a wifi enabled cow.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

redneckarcher29 said:


> Take a Sharpie to it, it works great and someone said while your bowhunting you can rub the marker off and use it as war paint on your face....:wink:


let me step into my paint booth....dammit I broke the table leg !!:wink:


----------



## NY911

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?p=1385535&sid=ba2dcc5c35ff2b098c441ddd33f9c919


----------



## BabyArcher7

ManiacWight said:


> He would have to get off the computer first, unless it's a wifi enabled cow.



:cow: hahaha!


----------



## SQ229

Well, got back home last night late and up to work early this morning, have been reading and catching up on the thread, Glad to see it comming along so nicely. looking forward to the assembled bow, sorry all out of sugestions right now..... well about the cams if you could do black with pink spokes or vice-vesa, that would look pretty cool to go along with theme. will check bac to see your opinion later.


----------



## Woodydag1

If that is the worst thing you do you have it made


----------



## redneckarcher29

Wel am home...But dont know if I want to ruin my night by cracking the paint on the limbs.... and I have to Milk the cows again at 4:30....Hmmm pics might come in a little bit


----------



## harleyrider

redneckarcher29 said:


> Wel am home...But dont know if I want to ruin my night by cracking the paint on the limbs.... and I have to Milk the cows again at 4:30....Hmmm pics might come in a little bit


Take your time Mike.......perfection cannot be rushed.:thumbs_up

HR


----------



## NY911

Do it...that way if the paint does crack, you have time to sand them and repaint them with bumper paint...(it flexes!)

DOOOO IT!


----------



## BabyArcher7

redneckarcher29 said:


> Wel am home...But dont know if I want to ruin my night by cracking the paint on the limbs.... and I have to Milk the cows again at 4:30....Hmmm pics might come in a little bit


I think you should wait for your strings. Like someone else said "there's no hurry to perfection". I would definately take my time if I were you...


----------



## NY911

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Do it...that way if the paint does crack, you have time to sand them and repaint them with bumper paint...(it flexes!)
> 
> DOOOO IT!


Again.:wink:


----------



## stringnoise

redneckarcher29 said:


> I have to run to the farm for like 4 hours to milk, then run home shower, then run to a Officer meeting for the archery club then run home eat dinner then and only then...I might put her together...I can't wait any longer. It's killing me


It's killing us too!:becky:


----------



## redneckarcher29

The Long Awaited Pics:wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Oh and I have pulled her back 4 times and all is fine. Limbs are holding up just well. Its Awesome


----------



## BabyArcher7

FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! Nice work. Didn't think it was going to come out as cool. I bet the pictures dont do its justice. :wink:


----------



## NocBuster

That is AWSOME!!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick but you def need the strings and decals!!! haha. thanks for the text!


----------



## terry72

man ******* taht looks good. Amazing that all started with a marker. Your a nut but you got talent!


----------



## hoytgirl10x

to tell you the truth i didn't think it was going to end up as good as it did. It looks wicked good, it's mint! :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## the critter

A Masterpiece!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Thanks Guys...With the Black and pink string, the black and pink sling, and the pink decals...This bow will be SICK NASTY:banana:


----------



## BabyArcher7

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thanks Guys...With the Black and pink string, the black and pink sling, and the pink decals...This bow will be SICK NASTY:banana:


Can't wait how it all truns out. It's going to be such a sick nasty bow. :wink:


----------



## Kendall Archery

Looks nice *******, now with all the publicity you can open a new custom bow shop, I especially like the bow press on the counter next to the microwave........nice touch


----------



## skynight

Kendall Archery said:


> Looks nice *******, now with all the publicity you can open a new custom bow shop, I especially like the bow press on the counter next to the microwave........nice touch


Makes me miss being a bachelor. My wife just doesn't think a reloading bench adds to the living room decor like I do.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Kendall Archery said:


> Looks nice *******, now with all the publicity you can open a new custom bow shop, I especially like the bow press on the counter next to the microwave........nice touch


Ohh No, I don't have what it takes to open shop to make custom bows...I would love to open a shop someday...but we will leave it as an archery shop. 

Where else would a bowpress go besides the kitchen?:winko I have it in a good spot?


----------



## redneckarcher29

skynight said:


> Makes me miss being a bachelor. My wife just doesn't think a reloading bench adds to the living room decor like I do.


Thats why you should have had it in the livingroom when you were dating, then she would just think it's normal. Thats your mistake...LOL Just Kidding.


----------



## 7thSeal

Kendall Archery said:


> I especially like the bow press on the counter next to the microwave........nice touch


And the few cans of krylon nearby. 

Its looking sweet *******, stickers and accessories will top if off. :thumb:


----------



## K-Z0NE

Great thread..! The bow looks awsome..! now u can add some zebra stripes to the riser with that black sharpie..


----------



## gemini2281

It looks awesome man. Good job!


----------



## woodie1976

Hey is that the new Premos bow?.... Nope man this is the new "Sharpie Edition" Truth 2 bow.... Hey man where can i get my hands on one of them?..... Well i tell ya what... give me a week and a cupple trips to walmart and i can get it made for ya..... REALLY... whats that going to cost me?..... 19.99 plus a box for a paint booth... Is your name earl scheib?.... Nope.... my names RNA...my paint wont fade or chip... if it does... heres my touch up kit *hands 2 sharpie markers 1 pink 1 black*...... Cool man heres my new Monster... think ya can have it back to me before next month.... Sure man... THANKS RNA and AT!!

sorry had to be done...LMAO.... RNA>>>> LOOKS AWWESOMEEE!!!!! nice work!! (seriously)


----------



## FDR

Very ugly hunting bow. Get it dipped.


----------



## therron258

is that another truth 2 on the counter behind you??? :jaw:


----------



## the critter

FDR said:


> Very ugly hunting bow. Get it dipped.


maybe because it is a spot bow.....?


----------



## a1hoyt.ca

*a1hoyt.ca*

OMG lets put this one in its grave already come on how do you expect all of us to beleave you we need pics or is this just one of those on going get a hit now and then rise time to put this to rest.:angry::thumbs_do:angry::thumbs_do:angry::thumbs_do


----------



## montigre

OMG....That’s one kick A** bow!! I’ve been following this thread since the beginning and had no idea it could come out as good as it did. *******, thanks for your show of courage through this entire ordeal and for being such an entertaining and inspiring good sport. :thumbs_up

CAn't wait to see it with the decals and new strings...


----------



## SQ229

Awsome looking bow will look great with the new strings, have enjoyed keeping up with this thread very much...... Do these threads come along very often, that are this entertaining.... Just wondering. Rdn29 keep your imagination on full throttle and you'll go places dude see ta around at.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

*******, that is sweet buddy, those strings are really going to make it stand out! 

Way to go, don't let the naysayers get you down, you did a great job and keep us all waiting to see the finished piece and yet we still have to wait and see it fully done! :grin:

You will be on the guy on the range everyone will be staring at and they will want your autograph now! Forever know as the Sharpie guy from Archerytalk.com! So make sure you keep a Sharpie in your backpocket for your fans! :grin: I can hear it now....."*******, can you sign my bow's limbs!" :wink: LOL!!!

From puppy hair in the riser, to milking those dang cows everyday, cardboard paint booths, you made this thread very funny!

Way to go *******!!


----------



## hunter_tlh

Well *******.. I do believe you have earned your name.. A bowpress on the the kitchen counter, a fish recognition chart hanging close by, a cardboard box spray booth, all pale in comparison to the whole "Sharpie Incident".... Classic thread.. I think you need to right a book.... LOL...


----------



## skynight

skynight said:


> Makes me miss being a bachelor. My wife just doesn't think a reloading bench adds to the living room decor like I do.





redneckarcher29 said:


> Thats why you should have had it in the livingroom when you were dating, then she would just think it's normal. Thats your mistake...LOL Just Kidding.



I did have it in my living room when we were dating. Powder cans, boxes of bullets, primers, dies, big blue machine, 6 foot bench. Right next to the tv and the heavy bag. I still don't see the problem 

Great thread btw.


----------



## NY911

Looks awesome Mike!


----------



## tpoof

Hey! Looks awesome! Can hardly wait for the "I Sharpied my truck" sequel!

entertaining thread! good on ya!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Bad News....I showed the girl upstairs and hung it back up in my room. walk to the livingroom and sit on the couch. And I hear a BANG...Im like noway..I go look and the bow fell. NOt cool. so now I have a chip in the handle part on the back side. But its small. Still bad news.


----------



## norcalhunter

Wow! that sucks.


----------



## redneckarcher29

norcalhunter said:


> Wow! that sucks.


Ohh I know. It looks awesome too. But I guess it's just a bow. It happens. :angry:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

Bow looks sexy. Guess its time to learn how to make grips so you can cover that scratch up.


----------



## Zed

therron258 said:


> is that another truth 2 on the counter behind you??? :jaw:


thats gonna be the "polka spot bow":wink:
purple & neon green


----------



## NY911

Wait...you were showing your pinkie to a girl, then there was a bang?

Ahhhhh...the college life!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

redneckarcher29 said:


> Bad News....I showed the girl upstairs and hung it back up in my room. walk to the livingroom and sit on the couch. And I hear a BANG...Im like noway..I go look and the bow fell. NOt cool. so now I have a chip in the handle part on the back side. But its small. Still bad news.


you know you can touch that up with a Sharpie !?!?


----------



## SkilledVillager

*Many Options!*

Yo, make whatever bow you shoot your own! I make the bow itself  But acrylic outdoor paint or spray paint will work... If you lay some small leaves over the area and spray paint around it - you will be surprised how great it could look... I once did a 1985 CJ7 jeep like that... It was AWESOME! Wish I still had that jeep!


----------



## redneckarcher29

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> you know you can touch that up with a Sharpie !?!?


already thought of that:wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

well guys, I went to the range lastnight...and after shooting I have come to the conclusion everyone should paint their bow pink. It keeps you smiling the whole time. LOL Which in turn makes you shoot better. The *PINK PONY*-_Sharpie Edition_ is a shooter.


----------



## NocBuster

Did any of the paint chip??


----------



## birdman

This just goes to show we all have to much time on our hands now that bow season is closed..20 pages has to be a record on AT..I must say i am waiting for the TV show or movie about this to come out.. see what you can come up with when your pulling tits ...good job, looks nice..JMO


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

Coming soon to DISH Network.......
*Sharpie TV*

consult local listings


----------



## Celtic Dragon

*******, thought I'd join you with painting bows.

I added an improvement to your paint booth. Note the hoover attachment in the bottom right sucking the paint dust away from the bow.

This is just primer at the mo.


----------



## Buster of Xs

Celtic Dragon said:


> *******, thought I'd join you with painting bows.
> 
> I added an improvement to your paint booth. Note the hoover attachment in the bottom right sucking the paint dust away from the bow.
> 
> This is just primer at the mo.



Good going. I love seeing people do this sort of thing. Feels good, doesn't it? What color are you planning on? 

RNA, it looks good. Get the decals and string set yet?


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Buster, its going to be the St George's flag, with the sight forming the cross bar. Thats already painted and waiting to be baked tonight.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

Celtic Dragon said:


> *******, thought I'd join you with painting bows.
> 
> I added an improvement to your paint booth. Note *the hoover attachment *in the bottom right sucking the paint dust away from the bow.
> 
> This is just primer at the mo.


OMG...I knew I should have patented that idea:angry:


----------



## garb72

:thumbs_up very nice!


----------



## Buster of Xs

Celtic Dragon said:


> Buster, its going to be the St George's flag, with the sight forming the cross bar. Thats already painted and waiting to be baked tonight.


Sounds really cool. Post up when it's done. And it's good to know there are ******** across the pond, too! :lol: BTW, that paint booth IS sitting on the kitchen counter, right? :tongue:


----------



## gemini2281

I'm lucky enough to have a professional paint booth at work, along with a painter who has done custom autos for over 30 years. Too bad I don't have a press or the knowledge to take down the bow and put it back together myself. I'd get the Mission painted up real nice.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Buster of Xs said:


> Sounds really cool. Post up when it's done. And it's good to know there are ******** across the pond, too! :lol: BTW, that paint booth IS sitting on the kitchen counter, right? :tongue:


Oh yes


----------



## Celtic Dragon

gemini2281 said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a professional paint booth at work, along with a painter who has done custom autos for over 30 years. Too bad I don't have a press or the knowledge to take down the bow and put it back together myself. I'd get the Mission painted up real nice.


I have a bowmaster press but didn't have the confidence in it to destring the bow. Luckily the pro shop and importer of Horton's is 2 miles down the road from me, and fast becoming my second home! 

I owe him a few beers now.


----------



## NocBuster

We should make this a permanent "Post Pictures of Your ******* paint Job Thread"


----------



## redneckarcher29

NocBuster said:


> We should make this a permanent "Post Pictures of Your ******* paint Job Thread"


HaHa, That paint booth is sick nasty. I am so happy others are doing it. Can't wait to see some pics. What color did you choose?


----------



## mauvais

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot, *******! You have made laugh tons! I just can't get the smile of my face, man!


the worst is that it really seams a good idea! (do you believe in me? Guess not, huh!):tongue::thumbs_up:zip:


----------



## Shaman

Nice one.


----------



## mathews-nut

i cant stop lauging i really owe you big time you just made my night/day or whatever "thats the day of the thing"


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

i though you wanted a blackhorse so bad that you sharpied your bow, and then you go and paint it pink, whats up with that?


----------



## BabyArcher7

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> i though you wanted a blackhorse so bad that you sharpied your bow, and then you go and paint it pink, whats up with that?



Thats a good point. I didnt think of that. Maybe he was thinking of his gf. LOL :wink:


----------



## Glooscap

I must say this is the most enjoyable thread I have ever seen on AT!

With that being said.......After reviewing all 20 pages you have been very busy:
Sharpie coloring, sanding, painting, milking, Archery Club, more sanding, painting, Wal Mart etc etc.

There is just one thing missing.....SCHOOL WORK! :wink:

Mike your the best...but...don't you dare touch Justin's new bow!


----------



## ChargerSarge

*Hilarious!*

This thread is a hoot. Or, in my part of the country, it's what we like to call "$ MONEY $".

Jackpot.:cheers:

TTT !


----------



## NorCalSkinner

*Thanks ******* and AT!*

******* thanks for being such a great sport; and thanks to all who have posted bringing a lot of needed laughs for all of us! Thanks AT! It has been a great time reading this thread.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Glooscap said:


> I must say this is the most enjoyable thread I have ever seen on AT!
> 
> With that being said.......After reviewing all 20 pages you have been very busy:
> Sharpie coloring, sanding, painting, milking, Archery Club, more sanding, painting, Wal Mart etc etc.
> 
> There is just one thing missing.....SCHOOL WORK! :wink:
> 
> Mike your the best...but...don't you dare touch Justin's new bow!


oh he doesnt have to touch justins bow! we have all been taking notes!  Oh and what is this schoolwork you speak of??:tongue:


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> oh he doesnt have to touch justins bow! we have all been taking notes!  Oh and what is this schoolwork you speak of??:tongue:


School work? Heck we go to Unity College($26,000 hunting camp):wink:


----------



## willrussellvill

*Just an observer*

Ok, I must do my part and express my appreciation for the smiles, laughs and chuckles I have received from this thread. I too am inspired to get my old Conquest out and strip her down and build a paint booth. Thinking some black would look really nice. I have also googled Unity College, what a neat looking placemand great idea for learning. Now I am jealous of ******* on multiple levels. Enjoy life, it don't get any better than the moment you are now living!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Dude! you should start a custom bow painting company!!!!!


----------



## NocBuster

if he does i will send him my bow.


----------



## NY911

a 30k thread...wow.


----------



## xring_assassin

redneckarcher29 said:


> School work? Heck we go to Unity College($26,000 hunting camp):wink:


Sounds like fun....where do I sign up?


----------



## Kelleborne

*O...m....g!!!*

:thumbs_up,, great idea, dude


----------



## redneckarcher29

Kelleborne said:


> :thumbs_up,, great idea, dude


Thanks man, It came out a lot better than I thought it would. I got the sling today and the strings are to be mailed out tomorrow. So by friday, the bow will be done. But it shoots great.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

You need to make that bow your new avatar!! 

I would also send a link to this thread and pictures to Bear Archery! :grin:


----------



## BigBucks125

haha..been away for a few days and this thread is 21 pages long. Wow..this is crazy. 

Love the semi-finished product. Will look dirty with strings etc on it!


----------



## redneckarcher29

BigBucks125 said:


> haha..been away for a few days and this thread is 21 pages long. Wow..this is crazy.
> 
> Love the semi-finished product. Will look dirty with strings etc on it!


By Dirty, you mean Sick Nasty AKA Awesome Right?:wink:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

STRINGS DUDE STRINGS. I may have to paint my riser red and my limbs white and rename my bow to THE POLISH PUNISHER -- just to honor my heritage (not sure I want to admit im poshish )


----------



## redneckarcher29

FSUBIGMAC said:


> STRINGS DUDE STRINGS. I may have to paint my riser red and my limbs white and rename my bow to THE POLISH PUNISHER -- just to honor my heritage (not sure I want to admit im poshish )


DO IT:wink:But you must post pictures.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

ugh -- that means I gotta transfer them on to the computer. Sounds like too much work for me.


----------



## asa_low12

*coming along*

stickers and strings not in yet?


----------



## redneckarcher29

asa_low12 said:


> stickers and strings not in yet?


Not yet. Strings are being sent out tomorrow and stickers were sent out last week.


----------



## archerforever

oh no you didn't,.. oh yes you did!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Shooting leauge with it tongiht...will let you know how she shoots...:wink:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

After thinking about how popular this bow is and how much effort you put in this, I must say -- YOU SHOULD NEVER SELL THIS BOW -- I will publicly flog you if I ever see this thing in the classifieds


----------



## landon607

I read most of this thread but the pain in my stomach was to much to read it all. 

I dont know if anyone suggested this but there is stuff called liquid nails that takes sharpie marks right off.:darkbeer:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Hey I have an idea. What about enamel fingernail polish? Then putting some finsih over it like Deft? 
I could raid my sisters room:wink:


----------



## BigBucks125

redneckarcher29 said:


> By Dirty, you mean Sick Nasty AKA Awesome Right?:wink:


Of course brother:darkbeer: Thanks for clearing that up for our friends on AT that are not up on the "22 year old" lingo :tongue:


----------



## BigBucks125

redneckarcher29 said:


> Shooting leauge with it tongiht...will let you know how she shoots...:wink:


Let us know the reaction of your fellow league members as well, I'm sure you will be the topic of discussion tonight :darkbeer:


----------



## eflanders

*21 pages and still making it to the top...*

We are still waiting on the finished product!!!! How did it shoot at league?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Im really thinking about painting my bow black with enamel figernail poilsh.

How would I take out the riser from the limb pockets? Do i need a press?


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

BigBucks125 said:


> Let us know the reaction of your fellow league members as well, I'm sure you will be the topic of discussion tonight :darkbeer:


Oh most of the poeple in league have seeen it or know about it. haha. but it will still be a HOT topic!:tongue:


----------



## bginvestor

How about a few close-ups! I want to see the finish on that baby! :wink:



redneckarcher29 said:


> Oh and I have pulled her back 4 times and all is fine. Limbs are holding up just well. Its Awesome


----------



## pseavenger

ttt pics???


----------



## gimpie

*pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Im really thinking about painting my bow black with enamel figernail poilsh.
> 
> How would I take out the riser from the limb pockets? Do i need a press?


*MAKE IT STOP !!!*

WE NEED A DISCLAIMER
Kids...don't try this at home !!


----------



## gimpie

So, re-doing my bow with crayons is a bad idea?


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

gimpie said:


> So, re-doing my bow with crayons is a bad idea?


yes
the wax causes hand shock


----------



## redneckarcher29

well I shot it lastnight....Didn't shoot that well but I will be getting the strings in a few days and going to set it back up again. The paint chipped a little cause my side mount came loose and spun. Oppps. But other than that she is still doing well. I had one sick nasty target, but one of them was CRAZZY bad. ended up with a 286.....but had to have a few arrows called. Next week she should be a 294ish. Will report back soon


----------



## xring_assassin

This needs to be back at the top. Soooo

TTT captain!!


----------



## Kendall Archery

We need to see pics with strings and limb stickers and wrist sling, waiting on the finished product


----------



## Nuge60

*new pics!!!?!?!?!*


----------



## SCFox

Gotta see the finished project!!! Must keep coming back!

SCFox


----------



## redneckarcher29

Still waiting on the strings and decals. Will post pics asap.:smile:
sorry guys for the wait, its killing me


----------



## mathews sq2

redneckarcher29 said:


> Still waiting on the strings and decals. Will post pics asap.:smile:
> sorry guys for the wait, its killing me


It's killing me too


----------



## pseavenger

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Over 33,000 views, who would have thought it? :grin:

Need pictures of the finished product, your fans are waiting *******!


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Great news*

I just got the strings.........:teeth:
I will put them on tonight, and take some pics.......Decals should be here anytime


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

gotta see this!


----------



## Snake Braid

still waiting for pics.....


----------



## D-TRAIN

closing in on 1,000 posts. who'd a thought??? THREAD OF THE YEAR!


----------



## pseavenger

ttt


----------



## tpoof

redneckarcher29 said:


> I just got the strings.........:teeth:
> I will put them on tonight, and take some pics.......Decals should be here anytime


Lets see this puppy! :shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Nuge60

Waiting........................




What happened to last nights' update??:sad:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

:happy1:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

I'm beginning to think he sold the patent rights on his new coloring process to some bow company and they are going to bury it in the archives because it works sooooooo well.

there is no bow anymore.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> I'm beginning to think he sold the patent rights on his new coloring process to some bow company and they are going to bury it in the archives because it works sooooooo well.
> 
> there is no bow anymore.


there is a bow still. I have seen it and even held it and shot it. i saw it last ngiht matter of fact. hes busy so be patient. we do actually do some schooling while we are here at college


----------



## Finger Freddie

:shade:


----------



## pseavenger

:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## gimpie

We are waiting with wormed breath. (I.E. Baited breath):darkbeer:


----------



## Snake Braid

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> we do actually do some schooling while we are here at college


The deception has started.


He really must have sold the rights to "Sharpie"


----------



## jason060788

:cam:


----------



## nycredneck

Well...:moviecorn


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

nycredneck said:


> Well...:moviecorn


come on now you cant expect tooo much out of us. I mean we are busy studying and such. haha. we'll get some pics up soon. the sharpie bow is being disciplined right now for a day or two.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> come on now you cant expect tooo much out of us. I mean we are busy studying and such. haha. we'll get some pics up soon. the sharpie bow is being *disciplined* right now for a day or two.


Disciplined ???
was it a _bad bow_ ??

and .....
I went to college...study=:darkbeer::darkbeer:

maybe all this "_studying_" explains alot !!


----------



## ocn

*Hey Mike*

You know that it does look so bad with the sharpie, you can always touch it up if you wipe it off. :wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Hey Guys, Sorry for no pics. I am off to work and just checked this real quick and noticed 'm a few days behind. I AM SORRY. I will be back around 7:30 tonight and will try my best to get some pics up. She shoot good....and NO i didnt sell her or her rights....I have no clue about the disciplinedshe has been good so far.:wink:

Ohh and WE DON'T study here...Thats a joke!!!


----------



## PSE-TV

Can't believe I've been sucked in...kinda like a puppy hair in fresh wet paint.
Funny thing is, I like it.


----------



## Kendall Archery

No pics Yet


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

Come on ******* -- stop hogging the bow to yourself and show us some pics


----------



## nycredneck

Are you waiting to get ONE THOUSAND posts? Pics, Pics, Pics, Please!!!!
:moviecorn:noidea:


----------



## IL 88

cmon ******* unveil that pink pony!


----------



## pin cushion

kreeper said:


> I would suggest fingernail polish remover but I'd have to see the bow first


rubbing alcohol works good

Spray paint it with flat black Krylon


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Pics*

Still waiting on the decals.....But here is the almost finished product


----------



## NY911

Sweet bro....looks GR8!


----------



## CherryJu1ce

*Bow*

Wow dude that literally looks terrible. Amusing? Yes. Good? No. Haha kidding man. At least it's creative.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Some more...


----------



## NY911

Teets!


----------



## BabyArcher7

I WANT IT!! Looks awesome! :wink:


----------



## gemini2281

Looks awesome man.


----------



## IL 88

Wow... they came out great ******* :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

That looks sweet! Real head turner on the range I bet too!


----------



## nycredneck

And to think it all started with a sharpie. Awesome job, its come a long way I hope it shoots as good as it looks,Good Luck


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

nycredneck said:


> And to think it all started with a sharpie. Awesome job, its come a long way I hope it shoots as good as it looks,Good Luck


It's pink !!
It HAS to shoot good....why you ask ??
kinda like a guy driving a pink car...it HAS to be fast.
*BECAUSE IT'S PINK !!*


----------



## redneckarcher29

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> It's pink !!
> It HAS to shoot good....why you ask ??
> kinda like a guy driving a pink car...it HAS to be fast.
> *BECAUSE IT'S PINK !!*


Thats what im thinking....We will see:wink:


----------



## hunter_tlh

I am too a BIG fan of PINK.... Nice outcome to your situation.. LOL..


----------



## BigBucks125

awesome!


----------



## thespyhunter

BabyArcher7 said:


> :box:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I CANT BELIEVE YOU DID THAT HAHAHAHAHA!!! *Thank God you're not a drinker*, but today you weren't a thinker either. HAHAHA!!! :box:



I dont know if anyone caught this or not, but is that a flask ?


----------



## NY911

he's in college....I'm surprised there isnt a KEG there


----------



## redneckarcher29

thespyhunter said:


> I dont know if anyone caught this or not, but is that a flask ?


Calm down guys, its a drink maker or something to learn how to mix drinks...its the roomates-not mine. lol:wink:


----------



## ohio34

******* you kept me amused for 30minutes reading all of this. It really didnt turn out that bad.:wink: It was kinda like watching a movie.


----------



## redneckarcher29

ohio34 said:


> ******* you kept me amused for 30minutes reading all of this. It really didnt turn out that bad.:wink: It was kinda like watching a movie.


Wish I had made a movie.....WOuld have sold it here on archerytalk:wink: Glad I wasted 30 min of your day....lol


----------



## ohio34

Didnt waste it im laid off. When im not shooting im on here. By the way you would of made millions.:wink:


----------



## stringnoise

Sweet!!:thumbs_up


----------



## BigBucks125

any word on the decals?


----------



## redneckarcher29

BigBucks125 said:


> any word on the decals?


nothen yet....


----------



## brandon102280

*!!!!!*

not bad just watch the overspray LOL...:thumbs_up


----------



## SCFox

Just wondering how the progress is comin.

SCFox


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

someone should print this off _with pictures_ and affix it to Fred Bear's gravestone...Imagine the rumbling when he starts rollin' over !!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

He might have liked it:wink:


----------



## NocBuster

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> someone should print this off _with pictures_ and affix it to Fred Bear's gravestone...Imagine the rumbling when he starts rollin' over !!!


 :lol: :thumbs_up


----------



## Starr81488

Can't wait to see the faces when you shot this baby at nationals in a few weeks!:wink:


----------



## SET THE HOOK

I just couldnt do it! shoot a pink bow:mg: different strokes for different folks:wink:


----------



## Bowtaz

Don't hunt with it, it will surely scare the deer away....:wink:


----------



## BOWdacious

A friend of mine used to custom paint risers.He used car paint.Worked great and doesn't wear off.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

good thing u decided to hold off till shes all finished to debut her and didnt yesterday!  She woulda been cursed for life, haha.



p.s. sorry I had to. remember what I said to you hte other night about payback.


----------



## xring_assassin

SET THE HOOK said:


> I just couldnt do it! shoot a pink bow:mg: different strokes for different folks:wink:


BUddy of mine had a PINK cell phone while his was out on repair - the chicks LOVED that thing! I bet ******* gets the ladies talkin to him like mad with this bow....seriously.


----------



## redneckarcher29

xring_assassin said:


> BUddy of mine had a PINK cell phone while his was out on repair - the chicks LOVED that thing! I bet ******* gets the ladies talkin to him like mad with this bow....seriously.


Shhh Thats what I'm going for.....The looks are going to get me the ladies, but maybe the PINK bow will:wink:


----------



## NerdHick

I don't know as if Mike is the kind of person to toot his own horn but I tell ya what...if you all saw this bow in person you would be very impressed...

Not so much the face of the bow but because of what it can do!!!!

This famous pink bow made it to the North East Indoor Champs....and WON!

Yes, Mike won the MBO with the pink bow!!


HUGE Congrats to Mike.


----------



## SCFox

Any word on the limb decals yet?

SCFox


----------



## gemini2281

NerdHick said:


> I don't know as if Mike is the kind of person to toot his own horn but I tell ya what...if you all saw this bow in person you would be very impressed...
> 
> Not so much the face of the bow but because of what it can do!!!!
> 
> This famous pink bow made it to the North East Indoor Champs....and WON!
> 
> Yes, Mike won the MBO with the pink bow!!
> 
> 
> HUGE Congrats to Mike.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Heres a link to some pics, but i can assure you he wwas there and won withthe pink bow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=855797


----------



## redneckarcher29

SCFox said:


> Any word on the limb decals yet?
> 
> SCFox


Nothen has come in:sad:



gemini2281 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Ohh it did happen, I have the award to prove it. :wink:


----------



## gemini2281

redneckarcher29 said:


> Nothen has come in:sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh it did happen, I have the award to prove it. :wink:



haha I believe you. The "Pics or it didn't happen" comment is just something we say a lot on another forum I post on.

I just saw the pics; that is awesome man. Great job!

How many comments did you get about the bow?


----------



## redneckarcher29

gemini2281 said:


> haha I believe you. The "Pics or it didn't happen" comment is just something we say a lot on another forum I post on.
> 
> I just saw the pics; that is awesome man. Great job!
> 
> How many comments did you get about the bow?


I got tons, people loved it, or they were just laughing at me:embara:...either way, I got people to smile:banana:


----------



## redneckarcher29

woodie1976 said:


> ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:


Where did they go??? The mail man must have taken them for his bow:angry:


----------



## rcarcher1718

not so permanent, huh?


----------



## BowTech One

redneckarcher29 said:


> I got tons, people loved it, or they were just laughing at me:embara:...either way, I got people to smile:banana:


Mike you may very well have the best sense of humor ive ever encountered! Keep up the great work!!! We all need to laugh and smile, and the shooting isnt to bad either!!! LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## Guest

That is the greatest thread ive ever spent an hour reading.:teeth:


----------



## xring_assassin

82 more posts to get this to 1000 LMAO now THAT'S FUNNY!!!


----------



## Fullback

xring_assassin said:


> 82 more posts to get this to 1000 LMAO now THAT'S FUNNY!!!


Well, I'll post my share then.:darkbeer:


----------



## ddworkm

Great looking bow love it!!!! and congrats on the win:darkbeer:


----------



## cbmac

80.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

xring_assassin said:


> 82 more posts to get this to 1000 LMAO now THAT'S FUNNY!!!


who would have ever thought that this thread would have gotten to be this long??? lmao


----------



## Kill Shill

redneckarcher29 said:


> Well I couldn't wait for the Darkhorse, took the sharpie to the riser and got about half done and found out that it rubbs off onto my hand...Oppppps:mg:
> What should I do now? Paint it?


let me unserstand this correctly? Your the Mossy Oak regional Mgr. and you want a black out bow so bad you used a magic marker? Dude , you need to get a bowtech.


----------



## redneckarcher29

77 more-ish:teeth:


----------



## BTROCKS

You can do it!


----------



## Pyromanicman22

I guess I can help ya out Mike


----------



## Kelsnore

How many Sharpies to do my truck!!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Kelsnore, i love the sig. its sooo true how you twisted that saying!


----------



## NY911

I still think it belongs in the Fred Bear Museum...or at least the lobby of Bear Archery!


----------



## Nuge60

*It ain't done yet!*

What happened to the stickers?? I thought they were sent out late January?


----------



## redneckarcher29

Nuge60 said:


> What happened to the stickers?? I thought they were sent out late January?


I dont know, but they sure would look good, if they ever came.


----------



## Kelsnore

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Kelsnore, i love the sig. its sooo true how you twisted that saying!


Yessir! Its happened to me before! No more however!:smile:


----------



## cbmac

70 :smile:


----------



## BowTech One

xring_assassin said:


> 82 more posts to get this to 1000 LMAO now THAT'S FUNNY!!!


In that case we need to :rockband: out!


----------



## Sighting In

If it's not too late; take a neon pink sharpie to it. You know, like the bowtech firestorm red look, but in pink sharpie! That would be so awesome!

I can't believe this has gone on for so long...


----------



## Sighting In

If it's not too late; take a neon pink sharpie to it. You know, like the bowtech firestorm red look, but in pink sharpie! That would be so awesome!

I can't believe this has gone on for so long...


----------



## pseavenger

Ttt


----------



## kzz1king

Oh, what the heck:smile:ttt


----------



## redneckarcher29

kzz1king said:


> Oh, what the heck:smile:ttt


WoW, I didn't think this would surface again....


----------



## SilverFlash

*Never!*

You have made history my friend!:thumbs_up


----------



## PY Bucks

Ya never know, it might make it.


----------



## redneckarcher29

PY Bucks said:


> Ya never know, it might make it.


60 more...I don't think so. But it might, maybe I should repaint it with the shaprie......


----------



## NJBuckBuster

It will make it.. The sharpie bow lives on

NJBB


----------



## switchbackjack

:tongue::tongue::tongue::thumbs_up:thumbs_do:thumbs_up


----------



## hockeyhead

HOLY CRAP !!! Say it ain't so :no:


----------



## bandit69

Been a long time since I had a laugh like this.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Randall G.

way to go mike :thumbs_upttt


----------



## tanto

This thread is historic. First time i saw it almost crapped my pants :icon_1_lol: and now it is back. Up again to the surface - Let's reach the 1000 replies!!!
Congrats for your great sense of humor and the success with the pinkie bow:thumbs_up


----------



## tn_huntress

How bout more pictures???


----------



## wross1313

*..*

genius......you are the man


----------



## TGunz07

Wow this is the best thread ever!!!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

TGunz07 said:


> Wow this is the best thread ever!!!!!


haha, I didn't think so when I started, but it's kinda grown on me
Now it's my target bow:thumbs_up


----------



## Southern Boy

49 posts to go


----------



## Southern Boy

48 posts to go


----------



## elk country rp

it seemed doomed for failure when you started. then it transformed into inspiration!


----------



## GregMinor

not too many more....


----------



## kzz1king

This should help............
Blowtechs suck, so do Mathews.
PSE copied them all.
Slicktricks are no good,
Rage doesnt cut a big enuff hole,
papertuning is a waste of time, so is walkback,
speed is over rated,
speed is underrated,
FOBS are better than Blazers,
Blazers are beter than Fobs,
and pink bows arnt just for gurls anymore:teeth::teeth::teeth:

oh, this is IMHO:tongue:


----------



## K-Z0NE

This is amazing..! Put some pics up for the hell of it.goin to a 1000..!:tongue:


----------



## redneckarcher29

kzz1king said:


> This should help............
> Blowtechs suck, so do Mathews.
> PSE copied them all.
> Slicktricks are no good,
> Rage doesnt cut a big enuff hole,
> papertuning is a waste of time, so is walkback,
> speed is over rated,
> speed is underrated,
> FOBS are better than Blazers,
> Blazers are beter than Fobs,
> and pink bows arnt just for gurls anymore:teeth::teeth::teeth:
> 
> oh, this is IMHO:tongue:


SO GREAT.....and if you stay around ArcheryTalk for a few min, you will hear all of this. But that's why this place ROCKS-and so do PINK BOWS!!!!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

OMG !!!!!
the thread that *WILL NOT DIE !!!!!!*


----------



## BTROCKS

*Did you*

Did you get the decals yet? WE WANT MORE PICS!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

and the pink pony lives on!:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

BTROCKS said:


> Did you get the decals yet? WE WANT MORE PICS!


no decals


----------



## Randall G.

47 and counting:tongue:


----------



## hindsight

Turned out not too bad. But I think you should start over and have the risers black and the limbs pink. Me Likey!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

hindsight said:


> Turned out not too bad. But I think you should start over and have the risers black and the limbs pink. Me Likey!!


hmmmm not a bad idea....Maybe the next one will be


----------



## tn_huntress

Pictures!!!


----------



## kzz1king

redneckarcher29 said:


> SO GREAT.....and if you stay around ArcheryTalk for a few min, you will hear all of this. But that's why this place ROCKS-and so do PINK BOWS!!!!


I couldn't agree more:wink:


----------



## kzz1king

:tongue:Hey Redneckarcher,
Maybe the 1o0o poster gets a free "Pink Bows Rock" hat or sumptin. Or maybe a free "sharpie makeover" for the bow of thier choice???


----------



## redneckarcher29

kzz1king said:


> :tongue:Hey Redneckarcher,
> Maybe the 1o0o poster gets a free "Pink Bows Rock" hat or sumptin. Or maybe a free "sharpie makeover" for the bow of thier choice???


HaHa, I am happy to Sharpie anyone's bow...But it wont stay on for long...It rubs right off. Found that out already. I do like the Pink Hat idea....Where could we get these made up??? I shot a 296 the other day with it and then a 294 in league night....Shes a shooter:thumbs_up


----------



## RAZOR62

OK, OK, I'll do my part toward achieving the 1K milestone.

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## cbmac

30:darkbeer:


----------



## cbmac

29:thumbs_up


----------



## cbmac

28:wink:


----------



## chedrred

Gonna B Dumb....ya Gotta B Tough!


----------



## Fullback

26:darkbeer:


----------



## wbyrd

25 :beer:


----------



## Nuge60

We're due for some fresh pics; decals or not! LOL!!


----------



## pseavenger

bump


----------



## switchbackjack

omg i cant beleive im in on this................gettin closer:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:maybe i better switch to:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:ahhhhh:wink:


----------



## automan26

To the guy who makes the 1000th post, I will give (free of charge) a lifetime supply of target holes.

Automan


----------



## BeeCee

Did I win????!!!!!!


----------



## NocBuster

almost there


----------



## Nuge60

woodie1976 said:


> ready for this RNA?.... leaving here tomorrow :wink:




DUDE! What's up with the decals??


----------



## nycredneck

B b b b bump


----------



## noonesbusiness3

Less than 20 to go :beer:


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

This rocks!


----------



## yoda4x4

Dude you've got some balls the size of churchbells. Either that or your nuts. LOL That's ok, your bow looks awesome.

David


----------



## SCFox

Getting closer!!

SCFox


----------



## Bessy_76

helping it along...

11 more

edit:mhow'd it go from post #998 to #990? oh well 10!


----------



## GregMinor

getting there...


----------



## badbow148

Some one needs the thread to stop and sick a sharpie in there two holes where crap gos in and comes out.


----------



## Shadow Tracker

can I help? wkat happens at a thousand you win a prize?:tongue:


----------



## NY911

badbow148 said:


> Some one needs the thread to stop and sick a sharpie in there two holes where crap gos in and comes out.


WHAT?


----------



## nycredneck

OMG !!! Six More


----------



## elk country rp

:bump2:


----------



## NockHead/TX

:cheers:


----------



## John D 194

how did the paint on the limbs hold up?


----------



## automan26

998 and counting.

Automan


----------



## Gottabhoyt

I'll play


----------



## yoda4x4

You've got 1K!!! :darkbeer::cocktail::dancing:

David


----------



## kzz1king

ttt


----------



## kzz1king

I won I hope


----------



## garywayne

Go team Pink Pony...this thread has sucked up a couple days of work.....but I'm not complaining.:darkbeer:


----------



## automan26

yoda4x4 said:


> You've got 1K!!! :darkbeer::cocktail::dancing:
> 
> David


We have a winner for the target holes!!!

Send me your cell phone number and I will text the holes to you immediately. All you will have to do is tap your phone on the end of the arrow and the hole will appear in the target the instant the arrow is removed. It works every time. I am thinking of applying for a patent, but I'll bet Mathews will claim that they invented them first.

Automan


----------



## SilverFlash

Best thread ever...


----------



## redneckarcher29

wow guys, I left for awhile and I never thought to look at this thread...I can't believe I didn't watch it go over 1000...But hey, it made it and I am happy. Thanks to everyone that helped and donated some goods for the Pink Sharpie/Pony/whatever its called. LOL I just wanted to thank you all that made this so much fun. Thanks, Mike:darkbeer:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Mike you shouldnt have to thank us. we should be thanking you for the endless enjoyment and laughs for years to come!:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## yoda4x4

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Mike you shouldnt have to thank us. we should be thanking you for the endless enjoyment and laughs for years to come!:tongue::darkbeer:


I couldn't agree more. I can't tell you how many times I was reading this thread and laughing my butt off. What's so crazy about this whole thing is that this post started off with a nutsy idea and ended up with an awesome result. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

David


----------



## redneckarcher29

Just took the Pink Bow to the New England Open shoot in CT tonight...shot a 588 with her...she is a shooter. AMAZING NIGHT. Everyone needs a PINK BOW:wink:


----------



## BIGBC

BROX said:


> He's 22 there's just a chance he may have really done this!


Him being 22 makes you think its possible he did it ?
I knew that to be an awful idea when i was 15. Dont underestimate younger people :thumbs_up


----------



## smitty72

You should have used black electrical tape :wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

smitty72 said:


> You should have used black electrical tape :wink:


dude I so will........If this bow doesn't sell, I'll do it


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Here ya go redneckarcher. He requested a t-shirt design! Sorry, I cannot print on pink, just white or ash grey shirts.


----------



## redneckarcher29

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go redneckarcher. He requested a t-shirt design! Sorry, I cannot print on pink, just white or ash grey shirts.


OMGThat is a must have.....I think everyone needs one of these


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I knew you would like it! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go redneckarcher. He requested a t-shirt design! Sorry, I cannot print on pink, just white or ash grey shirts.


OMG that is the greatest shirt i have EVER seen!!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> OMG that is the greatest shirt i have EVER seen!!!!


Thats what I am thinking....Can't wait to get one


----------



## redneckarcher29

*The Pink bow WINS the New England Open*

588....shes a keeper


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> 588....shes a keeper


Mike thats an awful looking target. I mean look at that bottom right target whats up wiht that!!! ahha just kidding bud. Congratulations! Great shooting, keep it up! cya ina few days.


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Thanks!!!!*



LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Mike thats an awful looking target. I mean look at that bottom right target whats up wiht that!!! ahha just kidding bud. Congratulations! Great shooting, keep it up! cya ina few days.


yea know, that target was not cool. I started off the night with 2-29's. then in the 11th end I dropped one in the bottom right way down(the release went off as soon as I was settling in) then that's all I thought about the next end. when I was going to shoot that bottom right one again. So what happens, I hold low and bang....another 9 way outside. Them two, back to back 9's didn't help any.:sad:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

so Mike when you gonna open up the "sharpie shop"??? lol


----------



## NerdHick

redneckarcher29 said:


> 588....shes a keeper


Congrats man!!


----------



## redneckarcher29

NerdHick said:


> Congrats man!!


Thanks man, it was a good day!!!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Mike you should post up some pics of the bow now that you've got those stickers on. It looks pretty sweet with them. too bad both top and bottom limbs dont have em though. still looks sweet.


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Mike you should post up some pics of the bow now that you've got those stickers on. It looks pretty sweet with them. too bad both top and bottom limbs dont have em though. still looks sweet.


Maybe tonight man, g2g milk some cows:mg:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Maybe tonight man, g2g milk some cows:mg:


Oh i dont need to see them, haha. Its for your audience here. Im sure they would love some updated pics. Dont you guys want some new pics f the finished beauty with decals and all, and Mike in his new sick nasty shirt??? This thread has gotta continue. You lost some ground recently. have fun pulling tits, ttyl.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Put some more finished PIC"s of her. That way I will not waste time on the old pages.....:darkbeer:


----------



## edwarjs4

Showed this thread to my wife last night.

She asked me, with a totally straight face, "Did you just spend 2 hours of your life reading this?"

When I responded "Yes," she told me I had a problem. 

At least I know that it's a common problem!


----------



## redneckarcher29

edwarjs4 said:


> Showed this thread to my wife last night.
> 
> She asked me, with a totally straight face, "Did you just spend 2 hours of your life reading this?"
> 
> When I responded "Yes," she told me I had a problem.
> 
> At least I know that it's a common problem!


Thats awesome. This was a fun project. I enjoyed it. But if I knew it would be my last Bear bow I def would not have done it. Bear said due to budget reasons....I have been dropped I think its cause I painted my bow PINK He said, oh your the guy that painted his bow pink? I said yea thats me...The next day I got a letter saying I was off the advisory staff  anyways, It was fun. Thanks guys/Gals for making this so huge.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

edwarjs4 said:


> Showed this thread to my wife last night.
> 
> She asked me, with a totally straight face, "Did you just spend 2 hours of your life reading this?"
> 
> When I responded "Yes," she told me I had a problem.
> 
> At least I know that it's a common problem!


Wow this thread is back from the dead! :mg: ya its a very common problem, but its better than a lot of other problems we could have


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thats awesome. This was a fun project. I enjoyed it. But if I knew it would be my last Bear bow I def would not have done it. Bear said due to budget reasons....I have been dropped I think its cause I painted my bow PINK He said, oh your they guy that painted his bow pink? I said yea thats me...The next day I got a letter saying I was off the advisory staff  anyways, It was fun. Thanks guys/Gals for making this so huge.


Mike just becuase your not on the staff anylonger doesnt mean you still cant shoot Bear bows. geeeze you love these things. stand behind somehting you believe in whether your on staff or not. dont be like me and Brian well mostly Brian and change brands like most change their underwear. haha


----------



## NY911

redneckarcher29 said:


> Thats awesome. This was a fun project. I enjoyed it. But if I knew it would be my last Bear bow I def would not have done it. Bear said due to budget reasons....I have been dropped I think its cause I painted my bow PINK He said, oh your they guy that painted his bow pink? I said yea thats me...The next day I got a letter saying I was off the advisory staff  anyways, It was fun. Thanks guys/Gals for making this so huge.



WHAT!?

I thought you PROmoted the bow nicely!

AND....you put the numbers up with it too!


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Mike just becuase your not on the staff anylonger doesnt mean you still cant shoot Bear bows. geeeze you love these things. stand behind somehting you believe in whether your on staff or not. dont be like me and Brian well mostly Brian and change brands like most change their underwear. haha


oh, im not. I love Bear bows...I am not leaving them. They shoot well for me.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

redneckarcher29 said:


> oh, im not. I love Bear bows...I am not leaving them. They shoot well for me.


oh ok. well the way you were talking the other day and just now it seemed like you were gonna go find somehting else to shoot. haha


----------



## Bert Colwell

I guess you could call this the new "Urban Office Camo".


----------



## redneckarcher29

NYBowhunter911 said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> I thought you PROmoted the bow nicely!
> 
> AND....you put the numbers up with it too!


Yup, I thought I did as well. But o-well. I will still support them. Maybe next year Ill be back on.....My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Shaman

redneckarcher29 said:


> I have been dropped I think its cause I painted my bow PINK He said, oh your the guy that painted his bow pink? I said yea thats me...The next day I got a letter saying I was off the advisory staff  anyways, It was fun. Thanks guys/Gals for making this so huge.


The funny thing is that BIG companies (apple, ford, etc.) actually spend thousands of dollars doing Viral Ad Campaigns to get their product name out there in various ways.

Here you are getting Bear's name out to tens of thousands of people, and that might be an underlying reason that you were dropped? If anything, I would think that a bow company would appreciate a person who can WIN National Tournaments after taking their product and self modifying it. AND who is 'fun' enough to make a showcase out of the experiment. 

I don't think anyone ever would think that the the paint is what makes the bow shoot well, it is the bow itself and the person shooting it. In this case, not only is the bow itself shooting great (regardless of color), but it has drawn attention to Bear products for FREE.

There is always the XForce, and it comes in the _right_ camo.


----------



## bama1dc

*Need some pics!!!!!!!!*

I just learned a few months ago that scent killer,bug spray and other products can cause some kind of reaction with sweat and eat your paint off your bow. So this was probably a bad idea!


----------



## 3Fletch

The "T.O. BOW" another use for the sharpie # 1002....LOL......:thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom

*2 hours later*

what did that guy on wizard of Oz say... A Horse of a Different color..

looks good man.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Shaman said:


> The funny thing is that BIG companies (apple, ford, etc.) actually spend thousands of dollars doing Viral Ad Campaigns to get their product name out there in various ways.
> 
> Here you are getting Bear's name out to tens of thousands of people, and that might be an underlying reason that you were dropped? If anything, I would think that a bow company would appreciate a person who can WIN National Tournaments after taking their product and self modifying it. AND who is 'fun' enough to make a showcase out of the experiment.
> 
> I don't think anyone ever would think that the the paint is what makes the bow shoot well, it is the bow itself and the person shooting it. In this case, not only is the bow itself shooting great (regardless of color), but it has drawn attention to Bear products for FREE.
> 
> There is always the XForce, and it comes in the _right_ camo.


Very True.....


----------



## Reid Jones

dude post a pic! you've already done enough damage to your self esteem. might as well get a few kicks out of it in the meanwhile


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Reid Jones said:


> dude post a pic! you've already done enough damage to your self esteem. might as well get a few kicks out of it in the meanwhile


theres tons of pics of this the bow in this thread. you just need to find them...


----------



## redneckarcher29

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> theres tons of pics of this the bow in this thread. you just need to find them...


Its like a game of hide and go seek. I hid them, now you need to read 27 pages and find them:tongue1:


----------



## DeepFried

ttt


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Oh dear, I remebered encourging the poor land, but never posted the finished item, sory my bad.

So here it is.

close up after refit









In action









Yes, everything is red and white  down to the arrows which are CX maxima 250's (red label), that bow went on to take 6th in the euro field archery champs, (should have been 4th but I blew up on the last day)


----------



## Limey

Celtic Dragon said:


>


Steep down hill shoot on the slopes at Avalon???...:darkbeer:


----------



## Postless65

Freaking awesome, I have to bring this back to life :darkbeer:


----------



## IL 88

Nice job whoever dug this one up...

One of the best threads of all time :darkbeer:


----------



## KurtVL

i cant believe i missed this thread until today.

wow just paged through the whole thing, really cool.


----------



## NY911

I understand Pinky came out of retirement this past weekend - how did she do Mike?


----------



## dartonJT

i just finished sharpying my 2005 tacoma, only took a month


----------



## CTShooter

Glad this was brought back up, this is best read I have had in a long time.


----------



## arrowslinger#1

:chortle: I guess we will never see the end of this one. I hope it inspires someone else to try.


----------



## Olgord

I have to get one of those shirts. Who's got 'em?

OlGord


----------



## CTShooter

I'm going to add Sharpie loops to my quiver when I get home


----------



## REDVANES

... sharpie... seriously.......



it did make laugh my ***** off


----------



## Mikegb88

ManiacWight said:


> I wonder if he was one of those kids that wrote all over his face in class and ate glue... you remember that kid... I always wondered if he made it to adulthood.
> 
> 5 Pages!!!! How far will this go.... This could be Epic.


ROFL... ahh yes, there is always one of those.


----------



## Shinsou

This thread is priceless!

:izza:


----------



## Woody69

I can't believe one of the mods didn't change his username to "Mr Sharpie" or "Sharpie Man" or something like that, or possibly "King of the Sharpie's" !!! 

Woody


----------



## jhunter1

you know ur a ******* when......


----------



## CPinWV

jhunter1 said:


> you know ur a ******* when......


lmao...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## possum boy

hey! you'ld be surprised what you can do with a sharpie! i've seen a pic of a Lamborghinni Galardo that a guy took black sharpies to and created his own design to make it a on of a kind car, you think a 700$ bow is bad? how bout a 300,000$ car that are only made in limited quantities each year! i'll try to find the pic of it tomorrow some time, in the itouch right now, so its difficult to type let alone get a pic up, night AT

Kevin


----------



## possum boy

heres a link to pics of the car and the story behind it http://www.lamborghinimiami.com/sharpie_car.htm


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Where have I been to have missed this thread!
Has to be the best I've ever read, and it oly took 4 hours.


----------



## 138104

With all the Sharpie talk lately, it's time to bring back the original!


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Ttt


----------



## Powerstroker

Ha, classic..

Every time someone post a question about having their bow dipped, powderdoated, painted, etc. I always post a link to this thread:darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Havent been on in months....but wow....cant believe this thread is still around. One more ttt for good times sake


----------



## jimmy4218

wow- I just burned up an hour and a half on this thread lol! Thanks for posting this- it was epic! Good job!


----------



## PFD42

Look what a little digging will do.This was an interesting read for sure.


----------



## joe lambright

Please Mr Sharpie, post a picture, Dont be embarrassed bro its not like everyone here is any brighter than you.But thank god you only had a black one,,,lol,, get all to marker off before you paint it, the ink in the marker will bleed through...


----------



## rand_98201

lol I so thought this one was dead


----------



## flatlineks

Show us the pic , then go have it dipped!!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212

Its back! Come on man lets see the pictures of the bow with the decals!


----------



## Nuge60

Ttt


----------



## rutjunky

Hahaha. Do u. Still have that bow?


----------



## MadBullArchery

I wanna see a pic so bad! Hahahaha


----------



## nuttinbutchunks

Now go and do the same thing to your car:jksign:


----------



## Nuge60

nuttinbutchunks said:


> Now go and do the same thing to your car:jksign:


The actually DID post a pic of a car like that here!! Like the Bow, you've got to search for it!! Good Luck!! LOL!!


----------



## XForce Girl

Nuge60 said:


> The actually DID post a pic of a car like that here!! Like the Bow, you've got to search for it!! Good Luck!! LOL!!


Yea, wonder if he still has the bow? 

I have "touched up" little scratches on my bow with a sharpie, mostly because of the great tip from this thread.


----------



## targetcollector

page 34 bottom page


----------



## automan26

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> OMG !!!!!
> the thread that *WILL NOT DIE !!!!!!*


X2

Automan


----------



## BJ3

Unfortunately I don't have time to look through all 37 pages, is the pic posted on any page?


----------



## 2lunger

Click on the paper clip next to the thread title, scroll down to black truth photos and click on them. You can see all the pics in the thread without having to read any of the posts.


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Greatest post yet, great looking final outcome as well.


----------



## bigm355

This thread will never die!!! Muhahahaha


----------



## pabuckslayer08

bigm355 said:


> This thread will never die!!! Muhahahaha


It needs to


----------



## peace

Let it live, let it live, sharpies the ultimate quick bow finish fix.

Next let's see how well duct tape or duck tape works on bows.....

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## MNmike

Yup, many colors of duct tape available....


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Have you washed your hands yet?


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Ttt


----------



## DocMort

Mna I don't even know what to say


----------



## jwk72

I can't believe I just used half the battery on my phone reading a good portion of this thread! Very funny stuff...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## team-A&S

more like sharp horse lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andys archery

strip it and dip it


----------



## huntnfishnut

It's back!


----------



## alan.murray35

you ******! sharpie is strong you will never get rid of the smell.. go ahead and throw your bow away


----------



## Whaack

This thread will NEVER die!!


----------



## TailChaser

Whaack said:


> This thread will NEVER die!!


Brought a smile to my face when I saw the thread lol.


----------



## redneckarcher29

OMG, I cant believe this thread is still going...I havent been on AT in forever. I actually retired this bow a month ago......What should I do with it? I forgot how to use Archerytalk...it has changed so much since college days....Oh how I miss it


----------



## HawgEnvy

redneckarcher29 said:


> OMG, I cant believe this thread is still going...I havent been on AT in forever. I actually retired this bow a month ago......What should I do with it? I forgot how to use Archerytalk...it has changed so much since college days....Oh how I miss it


send it to me. I'd proudly own and hunt with it


----------



## whack&stack

i want to see what it looks like today


----------



## 3-d buster x4

i just cant believe this thread had 72,401 veiws !! i read 15 pages then pissed my pants so cant reed anymore


----------



## mrmonster_7

I can't take it I have to say it HERE'S Ur SING


----------



## TayR_1

I bet it looks Bright Blue to deer. I bet it even looks blue to the human eye in the sunlight.


----------



## Da Vinci

Been hidden too long...Ttt.......


----------



## CASHMONEY

thanks for pulling it up out of the basement guys ive been laughing for the last hour.....But dont feel bad ******* Mathews cant get the lost camo to not rub off either........:angel:


----------



## violentsleeper

Wow that was like a time warp thanks.


----------



## rutjunky

Ttt


----------



## montigre

Wish I had remembered this thread on April Fool's Day, but better late than never.....


----------



## xcr 1.5

I skipped to the last page so I didnt read the other posts. But if you completely black it out hit it with some Krylon clear coat.


----------



## esoxfshr

Ttt

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zSar

wow nice job.. i thought this was a joke. Now if sharpie wont hold, you can buy those clear spray paint from any hardware store. =) lol 
or just leave the way it is.. its customized with your finger print patterns. :beer:


----------



## Tony219er

What a epic thread:teeth:....I'm literally LOL'ing as I read this thing :thumbs_up Classic!


----------



## rand_98201

I forgot about all of this thing


----------



## Sticks N Strings

Me too. When I saw the thread title I was like dawg gone.... I remember that thread from a ways back!!!! Still lol'ing.


----------



## 2lunger

OMG. It lives. lol


----------



## Brook Martin

Just made it through all 38 pages good read! haha


----------



## Marksman35

Classic!:thumbs_up


----------



## pbuck

One of the all time greats.


----------



## DocMort

This is one of the best on AT 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## woodyw333

Its back ALIVE!!! This is a Classic thread!


----------



## Chevelle_girl

Dude... I am fairly new to AT and I must say this thread is legendary! I have heard about it from soooo many people and I am thrilled I finally got to see it! Honestly, besides the fact that it made your hands stained, and you probably got high as a kite from fumes, it looks pretty cool. Go on with your bad self  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BearArcher1980

This definately was an awesome read. Thanks for pulling it up.


----------



## Tommy15

hahahahahahah great thread


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

HA its back


----------



## thare1774

Heres the Lambo completely covered with designs all done with a sharpie, kinda cool actually!


----------



## slopoke36

Joined the site a few months ago and a friend of mine asked if I had been to this thread yet. I said. "no and what the heck are you talking about". He stated, "that I don't know crap about bows until I had immersed myself in the topic of sharpie painting". After reading the first couple of pages I realized that this is the best thread ever.


----------



## manwitaplan

Epic thread. Just read start to finish and lmao and have also heard about this thread from another site.


----------



## dsal

This thread just put a smile on my face after a long hard day, Hats off to ya


----------



## jerkeife

I think I am going to try to sharpie my bow. Could use a different look.


----------



## JRHOADES20

I laugh every time I see this thread lol


----------



## Nameless Hunter

Wow, talk about a BLAST from the past.


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Just in case anyone missed this thread... :wink:


----------



## Musella7474

Hahaha, perfect thread.


----------



## WEnglert

PSE CRAZY said:


> Just in case anyone missed this thread... :wink:


Thank you!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## archeryaddict7

ttt


----------



## srgntrock

Joe H. said:


> Hey, at least deer can't smell that well...there's no way they could smell that sharpie from a half-mile away.


lol


----------



## Jeff Caravan

Where is your "MOTHER"?? lol


----------



## ridgehunter70




----------



## ecalvillo7

Remembering good times!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pro38hunter

Throwback Thursday!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Classics Night


----------



## whack n stack

The good old days!!


----------



## SuperPollito

Arise from the ground in which you lay, cold dead thread...breathe life once more!


----------



## Eliteone2383

This thread is still being dug up? Lol awsome


----------



## WEnglert

It's back!!


----------



## rand_98201

lol nice


----------



## montigre

:thumbs_up Probably the best thread ever to be posted on AT. Love it!!


----------



## Outsider

Is the guy who created that thread still alive??? :wink:


----------



## sneak1413

Crazy thing is.....I remember reading this thread when it was first posted. Now this is my first reply....lol


----------



## Hunting4Christ

Haha just realized this was originally posted on my birthday in 2009. [emoji13]


----------



## NY911

Outsider said:


> Is the guy who created that thread still alive??? :wink:


Sure is....and still a solid dude. Family man and police officer. He all growed up.


----------



## hunter11

Outsider said:


> Is the guy who created that thread still alive??? :wink:


Now that's funny! I remember this thread when it came out too...Geeezous


----------



## sam4836

NY911 said:


> Sure is....and still a solid dude. Family man and police officer. He all growed up.


They let him have a gun with bullets? Just kidding


----------



## JPR79

REVIVED THREAD! Was looking at DIY finishing.


----------



## cbmac

7 years later and still going strong. Sharpie strong.


----------



## tutone500

They have the new sharpie extreme, it might work better lol.


----------



## Whaack

sneak1413 said:


> Crazy thing is.....I remember reading this thread when it was first posted. Now this is my first reply....lol


Me too. Classic!


----------



## HoytShooter16

We all have had our moments.


----------



## sludge

sneak1413 said:


> Crazy thing is.....I remember reading this thread when it was first posted. Now this is my first reply....lol


Same here. Got to post to be a part of history .


----------



## JPR79

Come on guys and gals it's been over a year... BRING OUT YOUR DEAD! Best thread on AT right here.


----------



## MAD 6

Some real Mensa candidates on this site...


----------



## norsemen

Maybe someone can find the thread that the OP drilled holes in his limbs. that was classic as well.


----------



## brushdog

norsemen said:


> Maybe someone can find the thread that the OP drilled holes in his limbs. that was classic as well.


Yes it was!!! If I remember correctly he thought it would make his bow faster since the limbs would have less wind resistance?!?!
Darwin Award hall of fame


----------



## Outsider

brushdog said:


> Yes it was!!! If I remember correctly he thought it would make his bow faster since the limbs would have less wind resistance?!?!
> Darwin Award hall of fame


How long ago it was?


----------



## Gamover06

What a great thread....I love the fact that he won the Northeast Indoor 3D Championship with a bow that he started out coloring with a sharpie and it ended up spray painted pink.....Classic/Legendary


----------



## greenskeeter

LOL, uh oh!


----------



## brushdog

Outsider said:


> How long ago it was?


Pretty sure it was started before my time here. Or around that same time anyway. I'd say 2007-2009 ish. I remember crying in laughter reading it, just can't remember when that was exactly. I believe the bow was a Martin or high country. That's what sticks in my head anyway


----------



## Beauhunter18

Hahah love the thread

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06

It was a Bear Truth


----------



## Alaska at heart

If you want to revive a classic, look up the bad taxidermy thread on the bowhunting forum. I cannot even type that title without a smirk on my face. Some of those photos are "tears in your eyes" bad. All look up "The Source gets banned from AT". That is also hilarious.


----------



## Whaack

Alaska at heart said:


> If you want to revive a classic, look up the bad taxidermy thread on the bowhunting forum. I cannot even type that title without a smirk on my face. Some of those photos are "tears in your eyes" bad. All look up "The Source gets banned from AT". That is also hilarious.


Two CLASSIC threads. I remember all three of those (Source, Turkey Taxidermy and this one). A great repreive from the normal threads.


----------



## nontypical225

this is a good one also 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1104594&page=4


----------



## Outsider

Gamover06 said:


> It was a Bear Truth


Ok. So let me guess....he drilled holes in the wide part?


----------



## ecalvillo7

I just remembered this thread in my sleep... hahaha bump


----------



## Gamover06

Hahaha I was thinking about it yesterday also because one of my buddies (Nate) want to make a John Deere freak fan (andy) sad so he pained his (Nate's) john deere tractor red. Not going to lie haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## rojapar

does anyone have the thread with the guy drawing the stick figured deer and where to shoot them?


----------



## joshraymond74

Pics?


----------



## SCFox

rojapar said:


> does anyone have the thread with the guy drawing the stick figured deer and where to shoot them?


That thread had me crying!!!

SCFox


----------



## survivalistd

Would love to see it..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksbowhunter449

I have used a sharpie on my sight housing when it got scratched, but never dreamed of doing the whole riser. That’s hilarious!


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Ttt.


----------



## JPR79

It's been a year and a half... TTT for a classic! You're welcome.


----------



## kodiak06

lol


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Oh wow I remember this post!!!! Hahahahahaha 

Oldie but goodie! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axo24

Ok that ranks right up there....if he really did this I’m proud of him for having the guts to share it with us. And he’s welcome to the club many of us are in even if we try to act like we never joined...


----------



## aaron1203

Bump for the recent bow painting threads 🤙🏻


----------



## pbuck

Rattle canning your bow is sooooo blasé. Sharpie is true art.


----------



## frugalarcher

No offense, but you're not the sharpiest tool in the shed.


----------



## Nolan15

oh goodness


----------



## BeastofEast




----------

